# Showcase your Halloween Invitations, past and present



## Handy_Haunter

I've been reading a lot of the back posts on Halloween invitations, and have found that there are so many good ideas floating around, but they are scattered between dozens of posts. So here is a thread to help conglomerate all of this information. Please post pictures, videos, or web links to your Halloween Party invitations from the past, and from the present (if your like me and have already begun working!). 




All of our themes start with 'Welcome to...', such as last years was 'Welcome to Hell'. This years theme is 'Welcome to the Lair of the Eternally Undead', it's a Vampire theme, without coming flat out and saying it. The invite that I have designed is a wooden stake, similar to what a classic vampire hunter would use. 




























The wooden stake, is just a foot long stake that you would use in your garden. We picked up a pack of 12 from Menards for about $6.50 ($0.54 per stake). The metal eyelet on the card came in a pack of 25 from JoAnn Fabrics for roughly $3.00 ($0.12 per eyelet). The card stock for the attached card, twine, and even the stain I used were all left over from previous projects. However, if you wanted to factor in these elements to the total cost per stake, were still sitting at under $1.00. Not too shabby for a very unique invitation.


Now, if you wanted to mail a stake to someone, the postman says they can indeed be mailed (as is, with no box! Just put the address and postage on the back of the card!). The cost to mail, per stake, was quoted at $1.98 for First class mail.

Can't wait to see everyone else's invites!

-handy_haunter


----------



## ylbissop

my 07 invites where all papercraft to save money and thanks to Ray O'Bannon people still have them on display when i go to their houses. I used the deluxe coffin boxes to hold his monsters then added a rolled up discount coupon from the local spirit store and added a custom parchment on top with the party info check them out
here

if you wanna make some you can get the papercrafts here

and the parchment blank is here it is a pdf the layers are editable in photoshop cs2 or higher.


----------



## yellow_moon

I hosted my first adult only halloween party this past year and made a theme for the party of "superstitions". Because I didn't have many decorations the superstitions theme made use of things in the house i did have like umbrellas, stuffed owls, number 13 jerseys, ladders, black cats etc....my invite was a simple black cat shaped card on which i wrote in white gel pen:

Dear oh dear
I broke a mirror
walked under a ladder to boot
Our home is bewitched
and now I've started to twitch
cause and owl just now started to hoot

If you could make haste
and come for a taste
we promise not to serve you old fruit.

(inside) Your presence is requested in bring good fortune back to our home.
Please come in costume and comfy walking shoes(they were going on a neighborhood tour/scavenger hunt) and expect a night filled with devilishly good fun. Please rsvp by said date with a head count of your kin!

Even months after when i see people they still talk about how great the party was and inquire what i'm planning next year. It was a good party theme for a first year party thrower who didn't have all kinds of decorations and an unlimited budget. Amazing what a hanging a few open umbrellas inside with errrrie lighting can do!


----------



## Handy_Haunter

Thats a really cute idea YM. Never thought about that for a theme before. Way to think outside of the box!

-handy_haunter


----------



## Ghostess

Mine start here:

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/invitations.htm


----------



## Frankie's Girl

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=64182

This has both the inside and further down in the thread the coffins and chattering skeletons that were packaged with the rolled up invite. There were people walking around all night at my DH's work playing with the skeletons - Dh said he could hear clacking for hours.

This was for our first ever Halloween party. I thought they turned out pretty good, but I'm going to have to come up with something really unique for this year!.


----------



## Bobcats110

This is my start for 2008. I actually started it a couple months ago, then left it alone for a while. It's too wordy, so if any English Profs are out there, please help me edit so it's readable in less than a week. It's not done, so suggestions are welcome. Thanks!

The Halloween bash has become an annual affair, 
You and a friend are invited, if you dare.
One thing of which you should take and be aware, 
Those attending should be ready for a frightful scare.

The evening will bring a dire situation to light, 
That may cause those with weak constitutions to take flight.
Many involved will be in too deep before they learn of their plight
And will receive their deserved reward; a heart-stopping fright.

You know the time is drawing near when the jack-o-lanterns start to glow,
And the ghouls and goblins that have been resting a year are ready to go.
We are sure to enjoy the antics of those brave enough to show,
When the provided mixed libations start to flow.


----------



## yellow_moon

I don't portend to know anything but if this were mine I would offer these suggestions. My changes are bolded:

*Our* Halloween bash *is an *annual affair,
You and a friend are invited, if you dare.
*A word of caution*, you should take and be aware,
Those attending should be ready for a frightful scare.

The evening *brings* a dire situation to light,
*And* those with weak constitutions take flight.
Many*(deleted involved)* will be in too deep before they learn of their plight
And will receive their deserved reward; a heart-stopping fright.

*The time * is drawing near when the jack-o-lanterns *glow*,
And the ghouls and goblins take to the streets, all ready to go.
*So come* enjoy the antics of those brave enough to show,
*and watch them come unglued * as the libations start to flow.

I like what you wrote, it's quite good.


----------



## MHooch

Very nice editing yellow_moon! Much more concise.


----------



## yellow_moon

This is my invite for 2008. I plan on creating an old looking letter in photoshop and then emailing them to everyone invited. This year's theme is British Mummy Unwrapping. I read about these at a museum... in the 1800s British people would go on "holiday" to egypt and if they were fortunate enough to either find a mummy or buy one, they would ship it home and hold a party where they would gather with friends to "unroll" the mummy. Most of the time they had to use scissors and devices to get through the harded resin coating used to embalm the body and the mummy wasn't actually "unrolled". I find it all grotesque that people were basically grave robbing these ancient people and then examining them like they weren't even human!
The grossest thing I've read said that the likes of Francis Bacon and the French Monarch of Francis I never went anywhere without a pouch of mummy mixed with ground rhubarb to take if he ever felt ill! What were they thinking!?! The mummiya, as it was called in apothecary shops all over Europe, actually caused violent nausea (not surprised!) and presumably took the patient's mind off of his original aliment! 

Yeah, I plan on offering my party guests pulverized mummiya!

Here's my invite:

Nobility and Gentry, Visitors and Inhabitants, 
County of ----- and its vacinity...
are respectfully informed that an Egyptian mummy in 
the highest state of preservation has been acquired by means of 
the celebrated traveller, Mr. Belzoni of Bath! 

The spectacle will begin by unrolling the mummy to
look upon the face which has been shrouded in 
secrecy after a lapse of some 4 thousand years! 
The mummy was found entombed among personal relics 
and a rare find indeed; a mummy of the ibis, the sacred bird of 
egypt now extint!

Please join us on the evening of 
Oct. ----, 2008 commencing at --- p.m.
Address 
Admittance One Shilling or at no cost in costume of choice!

~Wood and Co., Printers of the Bath Gazette, UNION-STREET Bath, 1842~


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! it's a wonder they didn't die! but what a neat idea for a party. does that make us kinda weird as well? love your invites


----------



## MHooch

Now, yellow_moon, THAT"S WHAT I"M TALKIN' BOUT'!!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the wording the idea, everything. How original. Let us see lots of pics of the "unveiling"!!


----------



## Madame Turlock

This is a great thread. Thanks for posting. I'm always looking for creative ideas...


----------



## ylbissop

awesome invite yellow moon.
did you find any pictures of the famous "A Mummy From Thebes to be unrolled at half-past Two" invite? I heard it has an illustration of a sarcophagus on it but always wondered what it looked like. The 20th century was a hoot wasn't it? Christies just sold a mummy last year, none this year but you can get a empty kids sarcophagus. Better get to the atm for the $20,000 yellow moon it sells june 4th.


----------



## Ryadread

Hello my fellow Halloween Enthusiasts! It's been a while, we're getting a bit of a late start on our Halloween Party this year. 

Here are the Invites we used for our Vampire Masquerade themed party last year. We went for simple invites last year since we spent so much more money on everything else. Everyone raved about the invites however, so just goes to show...simple can be equally effective! We are still working on a theme for this year, but we are finally in our own house!! Muwahahahaha.....










We rolled them up and tied them with our red & black theme colored ribbons and mailed them in the standard mailing tubes.










I can't wait to see some more invite ideas! This is definitely one of my most favorite parts.


----------



## hallorenescene

you may say simple, but i find them very inviting. nice invitations


----------



## BadTableManor

I agree. These are something I would keep forever. Very sexy.


----------



## yellow_moon

ylbissop said:


> awesome invite yellow moon.
> did you find any pictures of the famous "A Mummy From Thebes to be unrolled at half-past Two" invite? I heard it has an illustration of a sarcophagus on it but always wondered what it looked likea empty kids sarcophagus. Better get to the atm for the $20,000 yellow moon it sells june 4th.



I haven't located any pictures online of this invite...though it is mentioned in several UK articles. Thanks for all the compliments everyone...as I get things rolling I'll post my wares...


----------



## ylbissop

Ryadread said:


> Here are the Invites we used for our Vampire Masquerade themed party last year.


very nice!
did you singe the edges all with a lighter by hand? what paper did you use?


----------



## Ryadread

ylbissop said:


> very nice!
> did you singe the edges all with a lighter by hand? what paper did you use?


Thanks! Yes that was the fun part.  We just sat on our front porch with a long candle lighter, rolled each invitation long way (letters facing out) and gently burned the ends (Top and bottom). Then unrolled and re-rolled the short way to do the sides. We found by doing this we were able to see where we were burning so as not to burn any letters off. lol It also helped to not get any ashes on the invitation itself. We used parchment paper to get that old feel and let me tell you a single sheet of parchment will burn out of hand very quickly if you let it.


----------



## yellow_moon

This is a rough of the idea, comments, suggestions welcomed...I hope it looks like a poster made by a newspaper press that would've been a primitive billboard(that's why there's a tack mark on the top). My sister suggested actually mailing them instead of emailing(things tend to get buried in people's inboxes and then they forget...)
On the envelope I wrote Belzoni of Bath and used a wax embosser to seal it. Had fun making it!


----------



## hallorenescene

y moon, those are very nice as well. i agree on the mailing of them. things get lost or accidentaly deleted on the computer. and if your computer goes down, what a mess!


----------



## MHooch

Awesome, yellow_moon! They certainly do look like they were printed by a newspaper press, and I LOVE the font, it is perfect. Very nice job. Right down to the tack mark. I _love_ the little details, don't you???


----------



## LT Scare

Very Cool...



Handy_Haunter said:


> I've been reading a lot of the back posts on Halloween invitations, and have found that there are so many good ideas floating around, but they are scattered between dozens of posts. So here is a thread to help conglomerate all of this information. Please post pictures, videos, or web links to your Halloween Party invitations from the past, and from the present (if your like me and have already begun working!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of our themes start with 'Welcome to...', such as last years was 'Welcome to Hell'. This years theme is 'Welcome to the Lair of the Eternally Undead', it's a Vampire theme, without coming flat out and saying it. The invite that I have designed is a wooden stake, similar to what a classic vampire hunter would use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wooden stake, is just a foot long stake that you would use in your garden. We picked up a pack of 12 from Menards for about $6.50 ($0.54 per stake). The metal eyelet on the card came in a pack of 25 from JoAnn Fabrics for roughly $3.00 ($0.12 per eyelet). The card stock for the attached card, twine, and even the stain I used were all left over from previous projects. However, if you wanted to factor in these elements to the total cost per stake, were still sitting at under $1.00. Not too shabby for a very unique invitation.
> 
> 
> Now, if you wanted to mail a stake to someone, the postman says they can indeed be mailed (as is, with no box! Just put the address and postage on the back of the card!). The cost to mail, per stake, was quoted at $1.98 for First class mail.
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone else's invites!
> 
> -handy_haunter


----------



## LT Scare

VERY Classy. Almost too classy for my kind of Halloween Party. 'Course I'm not invited  Maybe just me, but suggests a more formal party. The idea is good, but some drops of "blood", maybe a bloody hand print or finger print would (in my mind) place expectations of more of a Halloween Party and less of a masquerade ball. No offense intended. FWIW



Ryadread said:


> Hello my fellow Halloween Enthusiasts! It's been a while, we're getting a bit of a late start on our Halloween Party this year.
> 
> Here are the Invites we used for our Vampire Masquerade themed party last year. We went for simple invites last year since we spent so much more money on everything else. Everyone raved about the invites however, so just goes to show...simple can be equally effective! We are still working on a theme for this year, but we are finally in our own house!! Muwahahahaha.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We rolled them up and tied them with our red & black theme colored ribbons and mailed them in the standard mailing tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see some more invite ideas! This is definitely one of my most favorite parts.


----------



## yellow_moon

MHooch said:


> Awesome, yellow_moon! They certainly do look like they were printed by a newspaper press, and I LOVE the font, it is perfect. Very nice job. Right down to the tack mark. I _love_ the little details, don't you???


Absolutely, I think those little details tell our party guests how much we care!


----------



## Ryadread

LT Scare said:


> VERY Classy. Almost too classy for my kind of Halloween Party. 'Course I'm not invited  Maybe just me, but suggests a more formal party. The idea is good, but some drops of "blood", maybe a bloody hand print or finger print would (in my mind) place expectations of more of a Halloween Party and less of a masquerade ball. No offense intended. FWIW



Ahhh, yes I can see what you mean there. We were attempting to set an eerie but authentic mood with the invites. Vampires are very classy creatures, no? We had "Interview with the Vampire" in mind when creating our theme. We saved the blood and gore for the actual party, but tried to entice our guests with the invites. A couple drips of blood may have worked nicely indeed. Hind sight is 20/20 but I hope it may help those looking for ideas on this theme.


----------



## Allegrya

For the first party I hosted I printed out invites with an image I drew on my pc. I wish I had an image of the actual invitation with the wording, but my power supply went dead and I am using my husband's pc, but I do have a picture of the image I used, as it was saved in my Deviant Art account.









This idea might not appeal to anyone here, but for the second party I hosted, I wanted to make invitations that looked like a kid would make. I had the idea that the party would be the one time the adults would be able to get away with acting like kids (especially since there were a lot of education majors and teachers that were going to be there!). So, one Saturday my cousin and I used construction paper, crayons, markers, glitter, stickers, etc. to make some 3-D pop-up invites of bats and spiders. We also drew our own little Halloween scene on some cards. Each guest had a different invite and we had a ton of fun making them! 

btw i am loving the stake invite!! I can't believe that they could be mailed like that, thats just awesome!


----------



## B Scary

Here is a copy of the wording from last year's invite that I borrowed and adapted from another member. I also followed up with reminder "teaser" movies. I attached the links below.[

I]Our Dearest Friends,


It is with great urgency we contact you in this darkest hour. We have allowed ourselves to be lulled into the chamber of this great manor. We only pray that this reaches you in good haste, for we fear that we shant be as ye once knew us for very much longer. 

Kindest friends, we beseech you to come to our aid. Join us at Manor *****, on the 27th evening of October, upon the stroke of 8 o'clock. It is YOU that must be by our side. The voices are calling your names to return for this annual Halloween Ritual.


To appease the appetites of these wicked souls, they demand a lavish feast fit for the dead. As we are trapped in this wretched chamber we will be preparing last years grim remains. We beg you to bring other delectable dishes in disguise. Those whose creations appease the depraved shall be rewarded. There will be spirits flowing and poisons brewing for all to partake. But do so at your own risk to avoid an untimely demise.

For all appearances, you must come in disguise for those that dwell beneath this musky earth must not recognize you. Again, a reward will be bestowed upon the greatest disguises. 

So very soon we will behold one another, and perhaps we will finally be free of the wretchedness that dwells within.



PS. The decrepit Master requests that all refrain from bringing offspring. The spirits can be quite horrific and hungry and that can a disastrous thing.[/I]

Link to video reminders:

Something Wicked This Way Comes 10 - Putfile.com

Living Dead - Putfile.com

7 DAYS 87 - Putfile.com


----------



## Jackielantern

I wish I could show my invites, but they are in a card program that I have no idea if the format can be changed. But anyway, here's the phrase from our '06 party. I found it online & revised it a bit.


The hour draws near
and this party comes but once a year.

Ghosts & witches & creatures of fright,
Don't miss the call of this night.
Come one, come all in the threads of the season.
If you miss this bash, tis an act of treason.

Be here by eight & meet your fate.
Bring your own poison & your tastiest date.


----------



## darkness

[/IMG]







[/IMG]

I use toe tags a lot. The first one is from 2006 and the second one is the one we will be using this year (still need to add the string)


----------



## hallorenescene

that is really a neat idea for a party invitation. i l i k e!


----------



## Snickers

Handy Hunter... great invite! How did you put the date on the actual stake? Did you burn it in, or is it ink?


----------



## Succub'Oz

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggh!! These invites are SO cool!!! Great idea for a thread!


----------



## Handy_Haunter

Snickers said:


> Handy Hunter... great invite! How did you put the date on the actual stake? Did you burn it in, or is it ink?


Hey Snickers,

I used my handy-dandy wood burner to put the date on the stake. If you have never done it, it is really easy. I printed the date out in a font I liked on my computer, and then used carbon paper to transfer the image onto the stake. Then I just traced over it with the wood burner. 

Wood burners are really cheap too. Mine cost me $12, and it's probably the best $12 I have ever spent. I use it all the time. 

-handy_haunter


----------



## drea11

*Blood Bag Invites*

I dont post much but wanted to get your thoughts on these invites we are working on. I saw Tallua_g's plastic ware and napkin bags that look like blood bags and thought it would make a cool invite. Then we saw the blood bag candies on Oriental Tranding Co, ordered a pack and they are too small. Then we thought...we have a food saver...we can make our own! The one we made this morning actually has tea in it (didnt have time to make the blood) and looks like something else. It turned out pretty good, we think. I'm sure it will look much better when it has the fake blood and sticker on the front. My question is...is that too much? 

TIA for comments!

Drea


----------



## drea11

*Pics of test Invites*




















Drea


----------



## drea11

*Pics of invites*

Pics are in my album...

Drea


----------



## hallorenescene

that looks like it will work. yeah the blood and label will add. i have a blood bag i bought after halloween. mine isn't quite so full. do you think maybe just a little less blood. 
the blood bag candies will make cute treats to pass out in tune with your theme.


----------



## drea11

hallorenescene,

Yeah, I think a little less "blood" would be better, we were just messing around with it this morning to see if it would give us the look we were after. We were thinking of adding tubing, what do you think?

Thanks for your comments and suggestions!


----------



## hallorenescene

tubing would be a good look, go with it.


----------



## Handy_Haunter

That is an awesome idea for an invite.  but you'll definetly want them to be less full, or you might have popping issues. If you are wanting to mail them, you should check with the post office. Given all the national security scares, there might be issues when it comes to mailing liquids. 

I would really love to see a finished photo, and I think the tubing is an excellent idea! 

-handy_haunter


----------



## drea11

Handy_Haunter,

Thanks! These invites are only for the people that showed up last year! LOL! They will be hand delivered. The ones that we are going to mail will be made along the same lines but with laminated red paper, so they are flat with no liquid, but still have the blood bag label (with the party info) on the front. I dont know if we will add tubing to the laminated ones since they are going thru USPS. I need to go to the store and get some supplies to make the "blood". As soon as I get one made (of both types...i am out of laminating sheets too) I will post the pics!

Thanks for your reply and imput!


----------



## MHooch

Drea, those look great. What a fabulous idea!! Definitely put tubing on!


----------



## djkeebz

Here is the Invites I did for last year! Ransom note with a few bloody fingers telling them where to be and when to be there, or else other body parts will be sent!


----------



## djkeebz

I did really cool looking toe tags the year before but I cant a picture of them. I will post it later if the wife knows where they are!


----------



## djkeebz

I am doing an 80's theme this year if anyone has any ideas on a cool invite, let me know!


----------



## djkeebz

Found the others....Toe tags from 2005.
















Info on the front and a little map on the back with Scunci Hair ties fixed through tho hole.


----------



## darkness

This is the invitation I will be using for the kids' party.







[/IMG]


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! i can't believe the wide variety of invatations. and they are all so creative. this is what makes halloween so fun.


----------



## drea11

Here are our invites from last year:

http://halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=195&pictureid=1844


----------



## drea11

MHooch said:


> Drea, those look great. What a fabulous idea!! Definitely put tubing on!


Thanks! We have put off working on these for now because we have a fence, columns, couple of MM reapers, front facade...too many projects to list...to build.  I dont think the invites will take that long to make.


----------



## LT Scare

drea11 said:


> Handy_Haunter,
> 
> Thanks! These invites are only for the people that showed up last year! LOL! They will be hand delivered. The ones that we are going to mail will be made along the same lines but with laminated red paper, so they are flat with no liquid, but still have the blood bag label (with the party info) on the front. I dont know if we will add tubing to the laminated ones since they are going thru USPS. I need to go to the store and get some supplies to make the "blood". As soon as I get one made (of both types...i am out of laminating sheets too) I will post the pics!
> 
> Thanks for your reply and imput!


References:


----------



## drea11

LT Scare,

We think alike! I have some of these same pics!


----------



## melissa

My pre-invites & invites are at the top of the page, here. I have another pre-invite all planned, but it doesn't fit with the theme for my next party (whenever that will be).


----------



## hallorenescene

melissa, that looks like it was a fun party. i love those coffin invites. we love movies as well. i grab them at garage sales, we must have 2 to 3 hundred. i like buying rather than renting because we have no place close to rent and by the time one pays the fees and then the late fees [if any], and the cost of gas, well you might as well have bought the movie. we watch them over and over. your party theme would have been a good time for some sit back and have a good group chat. sounds fun


----------



## melissa

Re: your sig line... wonder if there is a phobia for fear of clown _dolls_?

Anyway... it was a lot of fun. I would be surprised if they still had them, but I heard months later that most of the invitees still had their little coffins. Once we move, we want to have a regular bad movie night, so the Halloween party can/will be different. For the last party, it was a natural theme, and worked out well. Most of the people hadn't seen either movie, so that was a bonus.

We usually buy, as well. The biggest regrets along those lines have been newer movies that we hadn't seen yet. But the older movies are just nice to have. And they aren't generally available to rent, so it's not like we have a choice.


----------



## hallorenescene

melissa said:


> Re: your sig line... wonder if there is a phobia for fear of clown _dolls_?
> 
> don't even get poor laurie s. started on clown phobias. alas the girl is terrified.
> 
> i like buying the oldies but only if i have seen them. my husband just buys. we get mostly you won't watch again that way. we buy a lot of previously viewed as well. anyway, the newer movies do eventually become oldies at garage sales. we will once in awhile buy a new one if it is one we really really like or maybe a bday. i think your party idea of more often sounds like a pretty fun idea. hope it goes well for you.
> 
> uuhhhmmm, are you afraid of clowns, the dark?, there's some pretty scary clown movies out there


----------



## melissa

hallorenescene said:


> uuhhhmmm, are you afraid of clowns, the dark?, there's some pretty scary clown movies out there


Not clowns, but clown _dolls_. They freak me out. I'm not a huge fan of those creepy clown paintings either (the little kids w/ the huge eyes). In-person clowns don't scare me, but I'm not a fan of the evil ones in movies. The dark? Yes.

I'm planning my perfect (no budget) party (it's a fantasy). The #1 thing on the list: *no clowns*. I know people are afraid of them. 

I probably shouldn't admit to the size of our DVD collection. Hub and I each had fairly sizable collections when we met, and it's only gotten worse. I would guess that we're close to 2,000 titles, including the TV shows. But we don't have kids or other expensive hobbies (I knit, but "work for yarn" so it's not super costly).


----------



## hallorenescene

btw, i like your avatar, cute! a knitting witch, that seems to be you.








i make clown, jester, and mime pillows. i liked them so much and am such a halloween nut i turned the happy clown face sad and the jester face with sharp teeth. and i am drawing up an evil mime face now. i will have a happy face and a bad face for each pillow. i know some people don't like clowns. but wouldn't you agree this clown is adorable? 2000 movies, WOW that would be fun! so many times there is nothing on tv. a good movie, and with so many, you could pick something you haven't seen for awhile.


----------



## tallula_g

These are pics of my invites from 2006 and 2007:
tallula_g/Invites - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Bloody finger/Ransom Note 2006 & Vampire coffin 2007.

sorry they aren't that clear-I'm a sucky picture taker!!!

I just joined Hauntspace and one person there had a pic of a great invite. He got little velvet ring boxes and put an eyeball in them! I loved it.


----------



## hallorenescene

fun invites tallula. i like how you added the grounds to the coffins


----------



## melissa

Couldn't click on image links until I got home from work.

hallorenescene: I don't know, that's cute, but still doll-like. 

tallula_g: Those are neat invites! I'll bet your guests loved them.


----------



## tallula_g

Thanks, it was fun making them! I really liked the Raven invites, very classy looking. Your party looked like a good time. I love the stamps on the Gorey website.


----------



## melissa

I love the Mini Necronomicon books that Ray O'Bannen has. I put together a little how-to that shows how you can print your invite details directly on them before cutting them out - here.


----------



## hallorenescene

from what i have seen, that ravens blight has really cool ideas. i haven't tried any of them yet. yet. i have this in my faves for down the road. i plan on indulging in some.


----------



## MikeCuCu

*from 2007*

I got the idea for the toe tags from someone on here! Thanks  

The "toes" were made out of salt dough.. really cheap....

Nails were from the dollar tree... 

everyone really seemed to enjoy them... Have no idea how to top them this year now..lol


----------



## HallowSkeen

HallowSkeen/2008 invitation - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

I finally got my invitations done for this year! I am so relieved to have these done!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

They came out fabulous darling. Now you've got me wanting to finish mine


----------



## tallula_g

HallowSkeen:

WOW, those are nice! You should be proud!


----------



## LT Scare

Now at Fright Catalog:


----------



## HD-Lilly

All of these invites are so cool...very inventive everyone

here are mine for this yr








this is scroll I made up


----------



## Elza

Mine will be done in the form of a summons. I'm throwing a Murder Mystery. I will decorate as though its a morgue and issue summons to be present to identify the body. It's a who don't and a who was it done to. 

Still working out the wording...something like:
Your are hereby summoned to appear ...blah blah blah. (Guess I should see a copy of a real summons.)


----------



## hallorenescene

scare, cool find.
hd lily, very nice, very creative.
elza, your party will be a blast. i went to a speak easy a few years back and it was fun.


----------



## Elza

I've put my first draft for my 2008 Murder Mystery Party in my photo album for "invitations" under 2008


----------



## BooBerrie

I'm working on mine but I'm not happy with them. I don't have any photo shop stuff and even my "Word" program seems like it's from the 80's. I'm doing a "notice" from the marshal of Tombstone. Basically, the gang responsible for the Wells-Fargo stage coach robbery has been accosted, and all the citizens of Tombstone are invited to join in the celebration. It's a grand neck tie party. I've tea stained the "notice", and I'm working on the envelopes which will be marked "Pony Express". I'm still trying to figure out how to put in all the details - a 2nd page maybe? I'm certainly open to suggestions. I even thought about using small tombstones as the invites. I wouldn't mind doing a "wanted" poster, but haven't been able to come up with the wording. I'll post some pics this weekend and maybe you guys could give me some critiques.


----------



## Hazbabu

*2008 Pirate Party Invite*

I'm doing a "newsletter" that will be mailed to some and delivered to others. It's 8.5 x 14 with an insert... maybe even burnt edges on the paper. 

I'm going to rool them up and put them in a treasure chest and have my 5 year old dress up as a pirate to deliver them. My hope is to have her answer every question with "arghhhh"... but that may be too much to ask! She's the cute vampirate on the cover of the newsletter (she always wears her vampire teeth with her pirate outfit).

Most of the people at the party know each other so will get a kick out of seeing photos of their friends. I had to make a jab at my parents since they always run around at my parties saying "she didn't get this from us!" 

(Much of the text in my invite was stolen from an invite posted here by LV Scott T. I'm good at making it "pretty" but LV Scott T and his wife are the creative writers. I have gleaned so many ideas from their website! Hope my "stealing" is OK - that's what happens when you create such a great invite!)

Hazbaby/2008 Invites - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## HallowSkeen

Hazbabu - I LOVE the newsletter. I love all of the graphics!

Elza - The summons is great! Very creative.


----------



## Handy_Haunter

*Ya'll do amazing work!*

I love that summons, it sounds very official. I know I would get a chuckle out of it if I received one of those in the mail. 

The newsletter is pretty cool too. You did great work on the pirate graphics. 

You folks have offered up so many good ideas, it makes me rethink my initial idea a little bit. 

-handy_haunter


----------



## LV Scott T

Hazbabu said:


> I'm doing a "newsletter" that will be mailed to some and delivered to others. It's 8.5 x 14 with an insert... maybe even burnt edges on the paper.
> 
> I'm going to rool them up and put them in a treasure chest and have my 5 year old dress up as a pirate to deliver them. My hope is to have her answer every question with "arghhhh"... but that may be too much to ask! She's the cute vampirate on the cover of the newsletter (she always wears her vampire teeth with her pirate outfit).
> 
> Most of the people at the party know each other so will get a kick out of seeing photos of their friends. I had to make a jab at my parents since they always run around at my parties saying "she didn't get this from us!"
> 
> (Much of the text in my invite was stolen from an invite posted here by LV Scott T. I'm good at making it "pretty" but LV Scott T and his wife are the creative writers. I have gleaned so many ideas from their website! Hope my "stealing" is OK - that's what happens when you create such a great invite!)
> 
> Hazbaby/2008 Invites - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


LOL Glad we could inspire. And thanks for the kudos!


----------



## NewbieHaunter

*Dollar tree invites*

The dollar tree had out a few new things today _(no crows tho) _so I started messing around with ideas for the 'reminders' that I send out every year. Heres what I came up with.....not sure it's what I'll use.. just an option.


----------



## NewbieHaunter

reminder from last yr...it was just a plain post card type, nothing fancy.. Im hoping to step it up a notch this yr


----------



## Rikki

NewbieHaunter said:


>


Those look great! What a neat idea! I may have to go buy some more of that stuff for next year's invites.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

Newbie, Those are great! Did you get all the stuff at Dollar tree?


----------



## hallorenescene

newbie, i agree, that is a cute idea.


----------



## NewbieHaunter

Thanks guys, yeah I got everything at the dollar tree... I went back and got some earth tone beads and some smaller jute twine so it would be more flexible. Im happy with the skulls, twine and beads but Im thinking maybe I should age the bone possibly hit them with some stain...hmmmmm


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, age the bones. it will add the the concept


----------



## Elza

I think I will do reminders once my summons are sent. I was thinking of doing it in several phases to keep people interested in the murder mystery. (Because I start inviting early so I can develop interest and figure out if I need to invite more people because of the rsvp's.)
Phase 1 the summons
Phase 2 A Newspaper clipping with the lead story up to the party (Where the murder occurred and surrounding activities - It was the annual pumpkin festival)
Phase 3 - maybe a toe tag and if that person has committed to come, their character profile (so they can develop their costume around it)...for example one character (who has already committed to coming) is the town deputy and his name is Stu Pitt!
Phase 4? and maybe as a final reminder...a book mark that will have party details on one side and the Murder mystery name and a Large question mark on the other.


----------



## Rikki

I just did a prototype for my invites last night. I'm not sure if I'm happy with it...what do you guys think? Any constructive criticism (that's not going to cost me an arm and a leg!)? I do like the text I came up with, though.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Love It!!!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Hey, anyone have any idea where I can get 50 little tiny brown jugs? I think that'd be perfectly appropriate for the hillbilly theme...


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Elza said:


> I think I will do reminders once my summons are sent. I was thinking of doing it in several phases to keep people interested in the murder mystery. (Because I start inviting early so I can develop interest and figure out if I need to invite more people because of the rsvp's.)
> Phase 1 the summons
> Phase 2 A Newspaper clipping with the lead story up to the party (Where the murder occurred and surrounding activities - It was the annual pumpkin festival)
> Phase 3 - maybe a toe tag and if that person has committed to come, their character profile (so they can develop their costume around it)...for example one character (who has already committed to coming) is the town deputy and his name is Stu Pitt!
> Phase 4? and maybe as a final reminder...a book mark that will have party details on one side and the Murder mystery name and a Large question mark on the other.



*Hey Elza, you might have posted this somewhere and if you did I apologize, But I see you are doing an murder mystery! I've always wanted to do one of those. Can I ask just how you are going about doing this??? You can PM me if you want with the details. I am very interested in learning just how those parties are thrown. Thanks!*


----------



## Elza

This is my first time. I've been working on it for a long time. I'd be happy to share it with you. Here's the logistics of what I am doing.
Created a story line that has the ability to change the number of characters involved.
It's based on the idea of a small town pumpkin festival murder. So I created all the towns people characters. I have "must have" characters and I have (late guests) other town characters. So as long as they arrive before the Murder is solved, they can participate. 
Once someone has committed to coming to the party, I give them a character profile so that they can dress their part. Example: Town beautician, gardener, Pageant Queen, etc. Those that don't commit are asked to where an orange T-shirt if they do come. The will be the other characters from the town and are wearing the "Annual Pumpkin Festival" T-Shirt. This gives me flexibility.

I will be the ghost of the Victim, and early into the party I can't remember much of my life/who I am. As the party progresses, I gain more memory. Especially as the Party goers are exchanging clues about their characters.

Everyone has to tell the truth if asked a question and if they have they have the answer....except the Murderer, he/she can lie. Each character gets their profile, the list of things (dirt) they know about someone else and a list of things (dirt) someone knows about them. Main rule: No one can ask straight out "Are you the murderer".

Their interchange of information will have clues, the props around them will have clues and if they seem to be at a stand still (this is my first time) I can have a small spark of memory as the ghost and help them back on track.

I will give away two prizes. One to the person who solves the mystery and the second one to the person most in character.

If you would like the whole kit and kaboodle, let me know. I will email it to you. Don't mind sharing as long as I am named as the author of this murder.


----------



## LT Scare

Very Cool Elza!! A VERY ambitious undertaking  

Please take pics and report back to us with the results of your Halloween Murder. (Wish Larry would ad a thumbs up to the smilies)


----------



## hallorenescene

wow elzra. i am going to have my daughter read this. she has been thinking of having a mystery party. this is awesome. thanks


----------



## BadTableManor

Just finished up the first invite for this year. Seeing it's Ghost Town theme, I went with TNT invites, as it'll be part of the decor (TNT, Wells Fargo bags, etc). 
The TNT is made of 1 1/2" pvc. I closed up one end, rolled up the invite inside, and closed the other end. The invitee opens the tube by pulling on the red and yellow flame-tipped wick. Inside is a personalized "Wanted" poster.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh, another awesome idea. they can never stop this thread, it has so many sweet deals


----------



## MHooch

Rikki: That is an AWESOME invitation. Your rhyme is fabulous, and I love the eyeballs!!!

Newbie: What a great idea, and I agree, some aging would make it just right. Nice work!!


----------



## Rikki

Thanks Hooch! I'll have pictures of the finished product soon.

BTM, what an awesome invite for your theme! Very nice!


----------



## Rikki

I've got 18 of 35 completely finished (I'm only making them for the students at the gym). Here's the completed invitation:


----------



## hallorenescene

rikki, those are to cute.


----------



## HD-Lilly

BTM..awsome idea good thinking

Rikki..those are cool great idea..
where did you get the comtainers?


----------



## LT Scare

What a tremendous amount of imagination there is at HF!! All you folks rock!


----------



## jenmch

Ryadread said:


> Hello my fellow Halloween Enthusiasts! It's been a while, we're getting a bit of a late start on our Halloween Party this year.
> 
> Here are the Invites we used for our Vampire Masquerade themed party last year. We went for simple invites last year since we spent so much more money on everything else. Everyone raved about the invites however, so just goes to show...simple can be equally effective! We are still working on a theme for this year, but we are finally in our own house!! Muwahahahaha.....
> 
> We rolled them up and tied them with our red & black theme colored ribbons and mailed them in the standard mailing tubes.
> 
> I can't wait to see some more invite ideas! This is definitely one of my most favorite parts.


Hi,

I love this invitation idea and want to use it for my party this year, with a few changes of my own. I want to know the exact font that was used, it really goes nicely with the "tone" of the party and looks very sharp!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cerinad

Ok Here are mine for this year.. I'm doing a witch theme this year and I wanted these to look like a book of spells. I was gonna hand make each cover but decided not to because i have so many other large props i a working on and had to do a lot of these. I just printed my cover on brown cardstock and the inside pgs on parchament paper crumpled them up then burned them. I went to the dollar tree and found these garlands with cute little skellys put a noose around their little necks hanging on the outside, I printed out several halloween poems and all of the party particulars. sorry about the pics my lighting sucks in my work room.


----------



## hallorenescene

those are fabulous. nice job cerinad. the skeleton really is a nice added touch


----------



## Rikki

Looks good Cerinad! What's that font? I love it!


----------



## BadTableManor

Killer job Cerinad. Love the whole look of it.


----------



## NewbieHaunter

I finished my invites today....well some of them anyway. They're not perfect but I think the kids will get kick out of em.


----------



## hallorenescene

newbie, those are to coolbie


----------



## Rikki

Newbie, they turned out fantastic! The kids?...heck the adults will love them!


----------



## Long_Tom

Here are mine from 2007. The theme was a slightly deranged hospital, performing "facial constructive surgery" on patients in a "persistent vegetative state" if you get my drift...

This was the mailing label that went on a 6x9 manila envelope:









This was the invitation text, describing the proceedings in pseudo-medical terms:









And an X-ray of an example "patient", printed on transparency sheets, just to help the atmosphere (and get the point across that it was a pumpkin carving party.):


----------



## cerinad

Rikki said:


> Looks good Cerinad! What's that font? I love it!


Rikki the font is Tim Burton's nightmare before Christmas.. Downloaded it from Goblinville.. Thanks for the postive comments.. BTW I like yours too they are really cute...

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## cerinad

Newbie those are awesome!! Iwent to the dollar tree and picked some things up right after i saw your first post... If not for you I wouldn't have known they had halloween stuff out, cant beat a buck apiece for that stuff.. Thanks for the heads up.. Once again great job!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

LT, those are FANTASTIC!!! I envy your creativity!


----------



## NewbieHaunter

Thanks cerinad, thats what this place is about, sharing info and ideas


----------



## BadTableManor

Long Tom, that invite is AWESOME! It sounds so authentic it's creepy. And the xray is the perfect touch. Love it.


----------



## Handy_Haunter

*Making x-rays.*

I love the x-ray! How did you accomplish this? 










-Handy_Huanter


----------



## Elza

Long Tom....what a great theme. Very original...You got to tell us how the party went. We want details!


----------



## Long_Tom

Thanks for the kind words, everybody!

As to how I did the X-ray, it was some fairly basic (read: newbie trial and error) work in Photoshop. I don't remember the exact details, but the general drift was this:
1) Starting with a picture of a pumpkin that I had bought the previous year and photographed (it was green and had interesting veins that I liked)
2) I erased the background of the image (probably would have been more effective to create a mask, but I don't know how to manipulate them to get an accurate shape) In so doing I left a few stray pixels lying around to look like scratches.
3) Changed the image Mode from 24-bit color to grayscale
4) Inverted the image
5) Made a copy of the layer with a heavy gaussian blur and low opacity level for the 'halo" effect.
6) Used the Burn tool to darken in the eye and mouth shapes free-hand.
7) Imported it into Illustrator to give it the rounded edges and add the text stuff at the bottom (Probably could have done that directly in Photoshop, but didn't know exactly how.)


----------



## Tish

I'm so jealous of all these awesome invites! About 80% of our invites are done through email but I think this year I'm going to make my boyfriend, Brian, hand them out to his work invitees instead of email. And I will break down and either buy stamps or waste some gas to deliver physical invitations to my invitees.


----------



## Ryadread

jenmch said:


> Hi,
> 
> I love this invitation idea and want to use it for my party this year, with a few changes of my own. I want to know the exact font that was used, it really goes nicely with the "tone" of the party and looks very sharp!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Jenmch,

The font that was used for our Vampire Masquerade Invites last year was simply Dragonfly MF. I believe it is a standard font? 

Glad you like them!

~Rya


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

I love all the posted party invitations. The bones, the little coffins, the toe tags, the blood bags, the burning of the edges. Some really very creative ideas. I would like to think of something like that to do. Our theme is the swamp. I focused already on a gator last year on the props and some decorations. So I don't want to use a gator. If anyone has any suggestions, I would greatly appreciate knowing. These are last years invitations. I printed them on blank "wedding invitation" kit and ofcourse personalized the envelopes with a Gator return address etc. The prose is a combination of someone's invitation ( that I do not know the name or I would give them credit) and my own. Just reworked.


----------



## hallorenescene

cylon, i love your initations. that witch is really awesome


----------



## Rikki

Cylon, you could find hollow fake plastic frogs, roll the invitations up, and stick them in the frog's mouths.


----------



## samhainschimera

Wow, everyone has such creative and fantastic invitations! I'm trying to think of ideas for my Halloween wedding next year, this is a great thread.


----------



## HD-Lilly

Cyclon....you could do a voodoo swamp thing..
little voodoo dolls, or an alter


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

Rikki and HD-Lilly both great ideas. Although I am thinking about doing the voodoo thing for next year. I gave out homemade voodoo dolls and spells 2 years ago for christmas stocking stuffers. I hate to redo so quickly. I haven't changed friends. LOL ! 
Rikki. the little plastic frogs ( duh...cylonFROGQUEEN???) I have a frog skeleton....somewhere. But I think he's too small and fragile to cast. But perhaps I could find a frog skeleton ....hum will have to start looking. Thanks for the brain push.
If no frog skeleton can be found...then plastic might have to do. I'll work on it and post if I come up with something. You guys are great !


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

20 seconds later from my last post.
Google...frog skeleton...
1st result:

Goliath Frog Skeleton 
The World’s Largest Frog 
Replica. Conraua goliath is native to west Africa. Some individuals weigh over seven pounds and grow up to 12″ long in just the body. They can measure up to 30″ long from nose to toe. This re-creation is modeled from a very large specimen with a body length of 12 1/2″. Overall measurements: 12 1/2″ x 14 1/2″ x 7″.
80 V 1670 Goliath Frog Skeleton $499.00 
Oh sorry no photo. 
Well at that price...I don't think I'll be doing frog skellys. LOL


----------



## Spooky Chef

I decided on a pirate theme and will do the invitations on tea stained/burnt edges paper to look like treasure maps. Here is the wording so far:


Ahoy me hearties!
‘tis that time of year
when Halloween night
be again drawing near

We hope ye can join us
for our Halloween party
there be contests and games
and dishes most hearty

Bring with ye yer carved pumpkins
‘twill give me great pleasure
to award the best one 
a chest filled with treasure

If ye miss this big bash
‘twould be quite a shocker
so all ye scallywags come in costume
or face Davy Jones’ locker

Ocotober 18, 2008
that be when we party
so don’t ye be late

Aye, ‘twill be so much fun
yer hosts ye will thank
just be here at six
or ye be walkin' the plank!


----------



## hallorenescene

very good rhyming and use of words. the content says it all. so what is davy jones locker going to be if they don't come in costume, and are you going to tell them or make them wait and meet their fate?


----------



## Elza

I've expanding my save-the-date and party ticklers that will go out before and after the official invitation (which is my summons I posted earlier in this thread) to newspaper articles. My first save-the-date is attached. It's the town's newspaper - Wayne's Hollow - "The Hollow Crier". I'm going to do an article every monday from now till the party. Each article will build the theme and characters stronger. Here's the first article. The next one will cover the new traffic light and introduce a character or two.


----------



## Spooky Chef

hallorenescene said:


> very good rhyming and use of words. the content says it all. so what is davy jones locker going to be if they don't come in costume, and are you going to tell them or make them wait and meet their fate?


Thanks! I hadn't thought about making an actual "Davy Jones' locker", it was just kind of an idle threat, lol! But now you've got me thinking, hmmmm.........


----------



## marsham

This is our invitation from last, year, pirate theme, burned edges and tea dyed paper. 


http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x86/marshasm28/P8200001.jpg


----------



## Spooky Chef

Where did you find that pirate skeleton graphic? I love it! Your invitations are awesome!

Kim


----------



## marsham

Thanks Scarebear, I must admit, I stole it off the web. After all, isn't that what the web is for? I think it was my best one over the years. This year I'm doing a video invite that will be emailed. I hope it works and everyone can read it, or else it will be a lonely party!


----------



## hallorenescene

marsham, those were awesome invites. i love the skeleton you stole, he was perfect, and yes, as one person on this forum told me, if it's on the net, it's free game.


----------



## marsham

Thanks Hallorenescene, I believe if you can drag it off a web site onto your computer desktop, then it's yours!


----------



## LV Scott T

Our 2008 invitations are ready to mail.


----------



## B Scary

Thanks to Frankie Girl's inspiring Surreal Estate Theme --Here is our preliminary invite for 2008 -- still needs some tweaking. Feedback welcome! I am looking for some ideas on wording for the party info.

_LV Scott-- great invitation._


----------



## Charmed28

These are awesome!!!
Thanks for sharing!
I used the toetags last year and also printed a picture of feet w/ toetag on the envelopes.


----------



## hallorenescene

that s an original idea. i love it


----------



## MHooch

B Scary said:


> Thanks to Frankie Girl's inspiring Surreal Estate Theme --Here is our preliminary invite for 2008 -- still needs some tweaking. Feedback welcome! I am looking for some ideas on wording for the party info.
> 
> _LV Scott-- great invitation._



I don't think you need to change a thing, it is FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Tish

B Scary said:


> Thanks to Frankie Girl's inspiring Surreal Estate Theme --Here is our preliminary invite for 2008 -- still needs some tweaking. Feedback welcome! I am looking for some ideas on wording for the party info.
> 
> _LV Scott-- great invitation._


OMG, I looooooooove it. It is seriously awesome. If I had made that invitation, I would frame it and hang it, it is that great. I don't think it needs to change at all!


----------



## B Scary

The tweaking is done and the invites are in the mail. I also included a copy of our mailing labels and the email reminders. _On with the decorating!_


----------



## JamieMT

Everyone has such great invitations!! 

We have a pirate theme going on this year as well...this will be on parchment scrolls, rolled up and tucked into bottles with a plastic sword and sand. 

Get Shipwrecked 
on 
Treasure Island 

at our 5th Annual Halloween Bash!

Ahoy, Mateys! 

Put on your best (or worst) pirate garb, and sail over to our haunted island on
Saturday, October 25, 2008 at 7:00pm for food, fun, and buried treasure.
Follow the enclosed map to find our island – “X” marks the spot!

Pirates only – all others will be captured and forced to walk the plank! Ship
assignments will begin at 8:00pm, the treasure hunt starts immediately after.
Beware the spirits and monsters…

Follow the Pirate’s Code of Honor – call (phone number) or email (email
address) to either reserve your spot on a ship, or to admit that you’re too
scared of Jolly Ol’ Roger to go after the booty for yourself. If we don’t hear
from you, you’ll be hearing from Blackbeard’s Ghost…

Costumes will be provided for those who “forget” them, as well as a hearty
dinner and drinks to ward off that nasty scurvy!

Scare you there…if you dare!

Guests under 21 will be consigned to Davy Jones’ Locker.​

I have a map of the Caribbean to print on the back of each with cross streets portrayed as "islands", and arrows to our big red "X" next to our address. 

I'm going to assemble them tonight and tomorrow night, and mail them off on Saturday. They're approved for postal use, so I think it will be cool for our invitees to find little corked bottles in thier mailboxes next Monday...

Last year we did an "Academy of the Undead Awards" party...the invites were like the Oscar awards envelopes that unfold all the way. The year before was a goth party - we printed out invitations on parchment, rolled them up, and put them in tiny black paper coffins.


----------



## B Scary

JamieMT said:


> Everyone has such great invitations!!
> 
> We have a pirate theme going on this year as well...this will be on parchment scrolls, rolled up and tucked into bottles with a plastic sword and sand.
> 
> Get Shipwrecked
> on
> Treasure Island
> 
> at our 5th Annual Halloween Bash!
> 
> Ahoy, Mateys!
> 
> Put on your best (or worst) pirate garb, and sail over to our haunted island on
> Saturday, October 25, 2008 at 7:00pm for food, fun, and buried treasure.
> Follow the enclosed map to find our island – “X” marks the spot!
> 
> Pirates only – all others will be captured and forced to walk the plank! Ship
> assignments will begin at 8:00pm, the treasure hunt starts immediately after.
> Beware the spirits and monsters…
> 
> Follow the Pirate’s Code of Honor – call (phone number) or email (email
> address) to either reserve your spot on a ship, or to admit that you’re too
> scared of Jolly Ol’ Roger to go after the booty for yourself. If we don’t hear
> from you, you’ll be hearing from Blackbeard’s Ghost…
> 
> Costumes will be provided for those who “forget” them, as well as a hearty
> dinner and drinks to ward off that nasty scurvy!
> 
> Scare you there…if you dare!
> 
> Guests under 21 will be consigned to Davy Jones’ Locker.​
> 
> I have a map of the Caribbean to print on the back of each with cross streets portrayed as "islands", and arrows to our big red "X" next to our address.
> 
> I'm going to assemble them tonight and tomorrow night, and mail them off on Saturday. They're approved for postal use, so I think it will be cool for our invitees to find little corked bottles in thier mailboxes next Monday...
> 
> Last year we did an "Academy of the Undead Awards" party...the invites were like the Oscar awards envelopes that unfold all the way. The year before was a goth party - we printed out invitations on parchment, rolled them up, and put them in tiny black paper coffins.


Love it! Great Invitation!


----------



## hallorenescene

i like your invitations. the pirates code of honor and the walk the plank idea is pretty good. that should get favorable results


----------



## Junit

Awesome stakes! I'm suprised they let you mail them as is


----------



## JamieMT

Thanks.  Lack of RSVP's is my yearly nightmare for our parties...nothing frustrates me more than people who won't commit "yes" or "no". "Maybe" doesn't cut it for me, especially when most "maybe's" turn into "no's". So every year I try to get more people to respond with a firm answer...one of these years, I'm going to find the secret formula - there has to be one!


----------



## churchofsubgenius

Here are a couple of mine, I can't find the first one I did for this party from 2006. (friends party, she buys me Thai food for invites)

Jeez, I don't know why it makes the 2007 one so damn small....anyway, If you are that interested you can look in my profile to see the 2007 album.


----------



## Charmed28

This is the text for mine this year:
COMMONWEALTH OF MARIN
HOMICIDE COURT DEPARTMENT DIVISION
CRIMINAL ACTION NO. /6/6/6- /1/3/1/3


CRIMINAL SUMMONS

You are hereby summoned in the name of the Commonwealth of
Marin to appear before the Welch’s Court at
30 xxxxxxxxx at
8:00 o’clock p.m., on 11/01/2008.
All to answer to a Complaint made on oath this day before
this court, a coy of which accompanies this Summons. Please be advised that a Default Warrant will issue for your arrest if you fail to appear in Court at the time and place above mentioned.


OFFICER
_______Will Ketch U.___
AUTHORITY


Please Return Your Service to:
Housing Court of Marin


(Or just RSVP to [email protected] or 415 xxxxxxxx)
Yes, it is a murder mystery party and we need you to RSVP by October 15th 2008 so we can send you more details

And here is a picture of it:


----------



## MHooch

charmed, that is so realistic as to be scary!! Great job!


----------



## hallorenescene

all the ideas on this forum are tops. wow, i love them all. everyone so different and original.


----------



## B Scary

_Charmed --_

Your invite is very authentic! Awesome work.

All the invitations that have been posted are so creative. I can't wait to see the Halloween 2008 party photos.


----------



## Jacinda

Handy_Haunter said:


> I've been reading a lot of the back posts on Halloween invitations, and have found that there are so many good ideas floating around, but they are scattered between dozens of posts. So here is a thread to help conglomerate all of this information. Please post pictures, videos, or web links to your Halloween Party invitations from the past, and from the present (if your like me and have already begun working!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of our themes start with 'Welcome to...', such as last years was 'Welcome to Hell'. This years theme is 'Welcome to the Lair of the Eternally Undead', it's a Vampire theme, without coming flat out and saying it. The invite that I have designed is a wooden stake, similar to what a classic vampire hunter would use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wooden stake, is just a foot long stake that you would use in your garden. We picked up a pack of 12 from Menards for about $6.50 ($0.54 per stake). The metal eyelet on the card came in a pack of 25 from JoAnn Fabrics for roughly $3.00 ($0.12 per eyelet). The card stock for the attached card, twine, and even the stain I used were all left over from previous projects. However, if you wanted to factor in these elements to the total cost per stake, were still sitting at under $1.00. Not too shabby for a very unique invitation.
> 
> 
> Now, if you wanted to mail a stake to someone, the postman says they can indeed be mailed (as is, with no box! Just put the address and postage on the back of the card!). The cost to mail, per stake, was quoted at $1.98 for First class mail.
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone else's invites!
> 
> -handy_haunter


Hi there! Those are great invitations! Thank you for all the ideas!

I am trying desperately to find those red stakes used for the Lair of the Eternally Undead, but I have no Menards near us here in the Northwest and I am running out of time! You don't happen to have a brand name or SKU# or anything for those stakes? Are they just huge pencils? I am all over google trying to find them! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Charmed28

Love the ideas here


----------



## darth stygian

Just bringing this up to the front of the line. I just went through all the pages for ideas as we are starting to think invitations, decorations, etc.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Hey, anyone have any idea where I can get 50 little tiny brown jugs? I think that'd be perfectly appropriate for the hillbilly theme...


I dunno but if you find them please let me know too because I'm also having a hillbilly theme....I think anyway. I'm still planning.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Samhain.Voodoo said:


> I dunno but if you find them please let me know too because I'm also having a hillbilly theme....I think anyway. I'm still planning.


Never did find 'em... I did a video invite to a Casper and the Ghost Ropers song. Very cool. If I can still find the link on You Tube, I'll re-post it. (My computer crashed last week and I lost EVERYTHING!!!)


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Found it!


----------



## Son-of-Thing

A sensational thread! HSQ's YouTube invite is most _inspiring. Hmmmm...._

Well, here's _last year's_ online invitation (certain identifiables edited) -- 










Looking forward to seeing what else everyone is up to...

MSC,
SOT


----------



## LT Scare

Fantastic invitation!!!

OK, I'm going to have to find time to make it up to N. Hollywood this year witout fail!! 

mmmm.... why does 1313 Mockingbird Lane sound so familiar.


----------



## Son-of-Thing

lol...! Ping me a PM with your email, LTS, and we'll see you're on the mailing list this Fall...

(and the address was "borrowed" for posting here, from a place we know well and love dearly; see my Profile for a clue)

MSC,
SOT


----------



## hallorenescene

i know, i know, isn't mocking bird lane where the munsters lived? 
that was one fantastic invitation. eye catching, layed out well.


----------



## MsMeeple

Great invite! Really makes me depressed though lol You just can't translate things like that into dutch and have it sound the same. That's always my problem. I need to move lol

Meeps


----------



## LT Scare

Son-of-Thing said:


> lol...! Ping me a PM with your email, LTS, and we'll see you're on the mailing list this Fall...
> 
> (and the address was "borrowed" for posting here, from a place we know well and love dearly; see my Profile for a clue)
> 
> MSC,
> SOT


VERY COOL Site you have too!


----------



## LT Scare

hallorenescene said:


> i know, i know, isn't mocking bird lane where the munsters lived?
> that was one fantastic invitation. eye catching, layed out well.



Yep.

Before anyone asks, the TV Addams Family lived at 0001 Cemetery Lane and the movie Addams Family lived at 1313 Cemetary lane


----------



## moocheex55

here is the invite I made for this year's party...still not sure I'm happy with it....but it's a start!

Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire


----------



## hallorenescene

mooch, there is nothing there.


----------



## moocheex55

hallorenescene said:


> mooch, there is nothing there.


you have to click the file (voodooinvitation.pdf) to open...then you can see it....it's too big for me to upload onto the forum... 

here is the link to follow: Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire


----------



## moocheex55

*voodoo party invite*

Many thanks to Msmeeple, I have a jpg version of it now...take a look!


----------



## hallorenescene

many thanks to meeps. i couldn't get it to pull up. now, that is very creepy. it really sends a chill down my back. very good indeed. so what is your haunt like


----------



## ylbissop

hallorenescene said:


> mooch, there is nothing there.


it's there you just have to click on "voodooinvite.pdf" then click "click here to start download"


----------



## MsMeeple

Glad to help mooch. People are more likely to see it if its a one step thing 
I normally don't take the time to view seperate attachments, but since its slow now 

You can also add your image directly to your post by putting the link inside an image tag.


----------



## moocheex55

sorry if you are following my other post where I put this, but I'd like feedback...

here is what I put together as an emailable (it's a word!) video invite...

YouTube - voodoopartymovieforum


----------



## hallorenescene

mooch, very nice job, i take it when they call they find out where the party is held? i like how you have put together wear a costume.


----------



## marsham

That video just fantastic. I'm wondering how you distribute it to guests? email? Utube? I had a problem with a video invite last year. Some couldn't open it. Love to do one again but what a hassle.


----------



## kenswift

These are great. I did something just like it a few years ago but got cardboard coffins and put a nice padded satin backing on them on the inside, then put the scroll inside of it. I even used the old Classic Monster Movie stamps I purchased on ebay to mail them.


----------



## Iffy49

*Halloween Wedding Invites*

Here are photos of our wedding invites, and the map that went with it. The maps were sealed with a wax wedding ring seal, and the invites tied with ribbon.

Wedding 2009 pictures by Iffy49 - Photobucket


Some shocked faces when we handed them out!


----------



## kenswift

We had something very similar. Nice touch with the wax! I am getting one of mine from a friend and will post a pic tomorrow. I used the same coffin but used a black satin backing and padded it up with batting. Sweet job. Congrats on the marriage!


----------



## Monsterpappa

Some great ideas in here! I love the toe-tags, I might just do that for our invites this year. 

This will be our 6th annual party, I don't have scans of all our invites but here are a couple. 

This was one of the first, intended to emulate an old horror film poster--












Here's one from a couple years ago... The text has faded a bit, hopefully you can still read it--












We also made some plaques for the costume contest winners. The gravestones were given gold, silver and bronze finishes, and mounted on stained wood plaques with engraved plates--


----------



## memamu

Absolutely brilliant haunted mansion party invites! Are they shareable? how did you make them?


----------



## kenswift

Love the trophy. Was it first second and third or what categories? Also, how much did they cost if you dont mind.


----------



## Monsterpappa

memamu said:


> Absolutely brilliant haunted mansion party invites! Are they shareable? how did you make them?


Thanks!

For the "poster" invite, I used some old attraction art for Phantom Manor (Disneyland Paris) for the background, scanned from a book. Then I added all the text in photoshop and just printed them on nice photo paper. 

The "Dracula" invite was just typed up in Photoshop and printed on heavy stock paper, then torn at the edges (I prefer doing this over burning the edges, personally). Then I soaked the paper in tea (or coffee? can't remember now) and dripped some diluted red acrylic paint for effect.


----------



## Monsterpappa

kenswift said:


> Love the trophy. Was it first second and third or what categories? Also, how much did they cost if you dont mind.


Thanks!

We didn't do categories, just 1st, 2nd and 3rd place. I found some cool little gravestones at Michaels, I don't remember what they cost, maybe 2-3 bucks. I only bought one though, and made a mold of it so I could continue to cast new copies each year and save some money. I cast them in polyurethane resin, then painted them.... Although you could do this much cheaper using plaster or something. 

The wood plaques and brass plates were also cheap. I think each trophy could be easily made for less than $10 each, depending on where you go for the engraving.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

OK,
This is my first Halloween Party and after reading everyones invitations I realized mine had to be special! I did the Coffin invitation because I love it. But instead of just having a scroll, I am actually having a card cut in the shape of a coffin holding the scroll. It isn't finished yet but will post pics of it when it is. Tell me what you think?


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

One last pic. If you look close the Skeleton is actually holding the invitation. This is a 4 piece card not flat but 3 dimensional


----------



## kUITSUKU

ELH, that looks gorgeous! Definitely an invitation to remember :}


----------



## Halloween Princess

Monsterpappa, I love you horror film poster invite!

Here are my 2009 invites. I hired Rikki to do the graphic design on the CD insert and she did an awesome job! Everyone will be receiving a CD of Halloween songs. The paper insert pull out and has the invite on it. Hope it makes a good impression.


----------



## ChrisW

It is great to be a part of an online community with so many creative people!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Monsterpappa, ELH, and Halloween Princess....those are all excellent invitations. Very creative!!!! Uggh the pressure is on now*


----------



## LT Scare

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Monsterpappa, ELH, and Halloween Princess....those are all excellent invitations. Very creative!!!! Uggh the pressure is on now*


I agree - GREAT jobs!


----------



## dippedstix

LOVE your hanuted mansion invites! I might have to copy you on that one next yr!


----------



## memamu

*2009 invites - stake style*

Hi, Here are my invites this year. I tried to copy the STAKE invites, and didn't do great, but didn't to terribly either. Here are the photos....
View attachment 4835
View attachment 4836
View attachment 4837
View attachment 4838

I made the stakes from garden edging, which I had to clip off individually (from B&Q if you live in the UK), then stained them, then wrapped Jute (garden string) around the tops, and then attached the paper. I printed the invite on the paper. I ripped the sides. The paper was brushed with strong cold coffee, left to dry, then written on. Then I watered down some red acrylic paint and got a skewer, and flicked paint on it in a line. Then I dropped some blood on it. I connected the two. I did have to buy an EYELET maker with bronze eyelets off ebay to make it work properly. Oh and if you want to copy & paste the text here is it (incidentally I couldn't upload the word file it was too big, the font is old English).

Welcome to the lair of the Eternally Undead
Dear Friend, 
It is my honour to extend this invitation to you for an evening of conversation and cocktails by candlelight. You and your partner are most welcome, I very much look forward to . . . having you. The lair of the eternally undead is waiting to accept you into its ranks. 
Victims are asked to arrive in masquerade attire, which is of the utmost importance and will be greatly rewarded… although guests are requested not to wear high collars or crucifixes. 
My servants will provide a small selection of cocktails however please bring your own alcohol as I never drink… wine. Please arrive by eight o’clock on the thirty first of October, the year of Our Lord two thousand and nine. (Your departure thereafter will be negotiated). Insert your address, Darkshire.
Please reply to your host by nineteenth of October,
R.


----------



## Elza

These were mine from last year...but as no one would commit to coming... I had to call it off. I am going to use it again this year...._but with a whole new set of guests_. It's for a murder mystery and my pre-party ticklers are emails of newspaper articles that have details about the town and people the mystery it revolves around. The final invite is a summons.

Here's a sample of the tickler and the final summons/invite:


----------



## Buzzard

I actually used a picture of my cat (Pocket) for the front of my 2008 invites. I thought that she posed perfectly!


----------



## Elza

Buzzard! I like it! Nice kitty. sweet kitty. "Hisssss". Ouch! Great picture of your cat Pocket.


----------



## Buzzard

The funny thing is that she is a very sweet & timid cat. She was actually just stretching when I took the picture.


----------



## Addicted2Boo

I was inspired to make a video "Save the Date" from Mooch ( I believe that is right). Not as good since I am not very computer literate, but it will be great for my party to get everyone excited. I haven't embedded anything before so I hope it works

YouTube - halloween 2009 0001


----------



## SkellyCat

Having technical difficulties.....I'll repost my invites when I figure it all out...


----------



## SkellyCat

Ok, let me try this again...I think I gave myself a brain-bleed trying to do this simple picture post....

Here are my 2007 invites:


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Those are neat! I especially love the rat. Very nice touch.


----------



## MHooch

Man, you guys all ROCK!!!!

I have got to get to work on mine....but you all have inspired me sooooo much.


----------



## SkellyCat

Thank you....I am always inspired on this forum.....

I have a question for you guys.....When you make save-the-date items, in the text do you say the words "save the date", or is the fact that they pretty much just say the date of the event and the party hosts enough?? I kinda feel that the words 'save the date' might dampen the mood I'm trying to set with them. I also don't want the guests to think that's their invitation... any thoughts?


----------



## kenswift

Ive never written save the date.


----------



## Addicted2Boo

Mine is the save the date in video form. This is the first time I am doing this, but now that my kids are getting older and other people have Halloween Parties, I want everyone to plan ahead so they can come and plan theirs around mine! LOL so... Towards the beginning I have a picture of a tombstone and over it it states "Plan to attend and set the date in stone" followed by the date of the party. Towards the end I have a picture of an eye and over it , it says "keep an eye out for more details to come" I didn't feel I had to specifially say "save the date" This allows me to send it early and then will find something neat to do for invitations to hand deliver closer to the party. Love your invitations by the way... Fantastic!


----------



## MsMeeple

SkellyCat said:


> Ok, let me try this again...I think I gave myself a brain-bleed trying to do this simple picture post....
> 
> Here are my 2007 invites:



Sorry about your brain bleed, but glad you kept trying! Those are really cool! Send me one 

MsMeeple
*handing skellycat a towel to soak up the brain blood*


----------



## hallorenescene

those are delightful, sweet, and well put together skelly


----------



## SkellyCat

Hallorenescene, Thank you for the compliments......like I said, how can you go wrong with the amount of help and ideas here...you guys are just wonderful.

Addicted2Boo, thanks for the input, I especially like the part that 'more details are to come'. Somehow I'll incorporate that in.

Oh, and MsMeeple, you won't need a very big towel, not sure there's much brain in there! LOL


----------



## HeatherEve1234

*Alice Invites - in progress*

I'm still working on my invites, but I just got a key piece done and I'm bursting to share - but don't want to blow the surprise with any of my guests yet - thank goodness for you all! 

I'm having a Wicked Wonderland party, and doing some sort of postcard invites. In searching for a graphic, I came across "solocosmo" on etsy:
solocosmo on Etsy - love life
I had her do a custom "morph" of me into the Cheshire cat! 

It's attached - what do you think? I'm so impressed, and so far her prices are low - just $15 and she had it done in days!

I think I'm going to have the quote "We're all mad here" under the image, and party details on the back. Probably print through Vistaprint to save $$, or Heritage Makers if I go all out (I'm a rep for the company).


----------



## dippedstix

HeatherEve1234 said:


> I'm still working on my invites, but I just got a key piece done and I'm bursting to share - but don't want to blow the surprise with any of my guests yet - thank goodness for you all!
> 
> I'm having a Wicked Wonderland party, and doing some sort of postcard invites. In searching for a graphic, I came across "solocosmo" on etsy:
> solocosmo on Etsy - love life
> I had her do a custom "morph" of me into the Cheshire cat!
> 
> It's attached - what do you think? I'm so impressed, and so far her prices are low - just $15 and she had it done in days!
> 
> I think I'm going to have the quote "We're all mad here" under the image, and party details on the back. Probably print through Vistaprint to save $$, or Heritage Makers if I go all out (I'm a rep for the company).


Wow!! That looks awesome!


----------



## litemareb4xmas

I'm still working on mine but here's what I have done


----------



## MsMeeple

Nice job! Love the 'reserve your plot now' line.

MsM


----------



## AmFatallyYours

HeatherEve1234 said:


> I'm still working on my invites, but I just got a key piece done and I'm bursting to share - but don't want to blow the surprise with any of my guests yet - thank goodness for you all!
> 
> I'm having a Wicked Wonderland party, and doing some sort of postcard invites. In searching for a graphic, I came across "solocosmo" on etsy:
> solocosmo on Etsy - love life
> I had her do a custom "morph" of me into the Cheshire cat!
> 
> It's attached - what do you think? I'm so impressed, and so far her prices are low - just $15 and she had it done in days!
> 
> I think I'm going to have the quote "We're all mad here" under the image, and party details on the back. Probably print through Vistaprint to save $$, or Heritage Makers if I go all out (I'm a rep for the company).


Looks great! She did a good job. I think it'll be perfect for your theme.


----------



## SkellyCat

litemareb4xmas- I like your invite alot. What else did you plan to do to it?


----------



## SkellyCat

I thought I'd share my last years invites. My daughter delivered these on a silver platter in a mask and cape... My neighbors/guests/friends were all sufficiently eerily spooked!


----------



## Buzzard

Those look great Skelly Cat!


----------



## litemareb4xmas

SkellyCat said:


> litemareb4xmas- I like your invite alot. What else did you plan to do to it?


We burned the edges, crinkled em up, soaked in coffe and dried in the oven, then I don't have a pic yet but we rolled em and tied em with a string, a skull from dollar tree and some beads.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

you're bottles look great, hadn't thought of that, maybe next year, better start saving bottles now...


----------



## Halloween_Mom

*Trick R' Treat Invitation 2009*

This is this years invitation in the works. Still tweaking.
What do you think? I still am not sold on the last two sentences on the cover, where it gives the date. Any help?

It's simple and not fancy, but we hand out around 200 invitations so it has to be cost effective. Not to mention, we give then to teenagers 

Up for changes/suggestions. 

TIA
Kaye

Oustide cover










Inside of card minus all pertinent info that I didn't want to put on the web


----------



## MHooch

What a creative group we have here! Great ideas, all.

This is the invite that I'll be sending out for the 2nd Annual Wonderful Witches Wingding. I cut and pasted them with my own little hands! And for those of you that know me, you know that's a big deal  I have orange envelopes to mail them in.



















The text is blurry, here's what it says:

*2nd Annual

"Wonderful Witches Wingding!!"

October 3rd, 7 pm

(And don't forget...)

*WITCHES ATTIRE IS REQUIRED*

RSVP:

PRIZES! GAMES! LIBATIONS!*


----------



## NewbieHaunter

This is what I started out with...










This is the final result.. inside there will be a scroll (with party info) held with a spider ring


----------



## BevAnn

Posted these over under the "General" board, but will put here, just to cover my bases! 
These are for this year's party - I haven't taken any of the prior 4 years yet.

View attachment 5709


View attachment 5710


View attachment 5711


View attachment 5712


View attachment 5713


----------



## Gerrard

I am so impressed by the creativity on here!!!! I wish I could come up with and actually do all of the ideas on this thread!! This in mind guys I am doing a haunted hospital theme so any ideas on invites? I have managed to acquire some syringes without the the needles obviously. I am just trying to get some hospital wristbands at the moment!!?


----------



## Si-cotik

I think all the invites old and new on this thread are awesome! Unfortunately for me I won't be hosting nor attending any Halloween parties this year....boohoo! But maybe I can use these ideas for my greeting cards? 

I'm late, I'm late...no time to think or cry, I'm late I'm late I'm late.


----------



## S1n1sterTech

Si-cotik said:


> I think all the invites old and new on this thread are awesome! Unfortunately for me I won't be hosting nor attending any Halloween parties this year....boohoo! But maybe I can use these ideas for my greeting cards?
> 
> I'm late, I'm late...no time to think or cry, I'm late I'm late I'm late.


lol I never goto Halloween party's, I am the guy who only scares little kids who tick-or-treats


----------



## hallorenescene

*halloween invitations*



Gerrard said:


> I am so impressed by the creativity on here!!!! I wish I could come up with and actually do all of the ideas on this thread!! This in mind guys I am doing a haunted hospital theme so any ideas on invites? I have managed to acquire some syringes without the the needles obviously. I am just trying to get some hospital wristbands at the moment!!?


why not some hospital gloves. you can do all kinds of things with them


----------



## BDHBRD

*Last year vs this year...*

Last years invitation actually started a fight!  For whatever reason, I was lagged way behind...so I needed a them FAST! So I copped out and went with a simple "Undead" theme...went to a $ store and got a skeleton garland, some brown moss and some glass "Grolsch" lid bottles. Type up the invite and broke apart the skeletons...mixed them with the moss and the invite in the bottle, splattered some red blood-pain and VIOLA! We usually have 20 "regular" couples that come, so I only made 20 of these...a "newbie" to our social circle was furious that she didn't get one and actually tried to steal one from one of our couples...soooo I guess 1 last minute idea actually worked! =)


----------



## Gerrard

hallorenescene said:


> why not some hospital gloves. you can do all kinds of things with them


Excellent idea!! for the guests, fake hands, fill with water and use as icecubes for the punch, beer bucket! Thanks for that much appreciated


----------



## zombiefrac

just a quick post of the save the date magnet I am sending out with a 2010 calendar - just like all our friendly real estate agents do. I found a case of 100 fairly cheap that has a peel off section at the top for business cards. So I made this one up. The calendar does include a 2009 October page and I will circle the date in red as a secondary reminder. The invitation to follow is a open house flyer...will post that soon as it is finished.


----------



## xkwisit

I am in my glory reading thru all these posts. Everyone is so creative! I am in the process of working on my invitations now & want to do something "different" to deliver them in instead of the boring envelope. Here is my poem that I created....

Calling all witches, goblins & ghosts
To a Party that's sure to be the most

The goblins will be hauting & the monsters will mash
It's time already for our Halloween Bash

Please bring a creepy dish to share with your fellow ghosts
Or you may be chopped up & served by your hosts

October 24th @ 8pm you may meet your demise
So be sure to wear your best diguise

You'd be ghoulish to miss this event!


I like the idea of delivering them in the coffin mailers but I don't know if I'll have enough time to order them, get them in the mail & decorated to get them mailed in time.


----------



## indeva

5x7 on the thickest paper I could find.


----------



## BevAnn

I just may have to steal that OUIJA board invite next year!!


----------



## churchofsubgenius

Oh man, that OUIJA one is awesome....very clever. I just finished ours......it's not clever or creepy but it get's the message across.


----------



## magen16

I love all the ideas on here are rarely post however i make my invites each year and thought I would share at least the wording from mine last year. I will look for a picture to post. They were square, each corner folded in so when you opened them you have the large poem in the center square and 4 triangles to have other information on. Everyone loved them.

Theme was Bad Luck and Superstition 

Some may boast “Besancon Manor is full of bad luck”,
But it is our fault misfortune has run amuck.

We did not want our guests to be disappointed so we hexed our home,
Superstitious one might say but we freed the ghosts roam.

We broke 100 mirrors and spilled salt upon the floor,
Wrangled up 20 black cats and are searching for more.

Inside the house we opened up the umbrella,
Now a spirit can be heard singing acappella. 

We walked under ladders and across the floor full of cracks,
I swept dust out the front door and waited for bad luck to attack.

Although it is true the 31st is 13 in reverse,
I am fairly certain you won’t leave in a hearse.

The Besancon’s urge you to heed their request,
Join us on Halloween night, you and a guest.

The party will commence at 7:00 but come and go as you please,
Sinister cuisine will be furnished, all guaranteed free from disease.

Please bring your own beverages, whatever drink you choose
We will have the set-ups whether your poison be beer or booze.

There is one catch, one thing we do require,
Come dressed in costume, not your everyday attire.


----------



## zombiefrac

magen16,
love the poem! we did a superstitions theme last year and the invite was a chain letter...ya know, send it to seven people in seven minutes or you will have seven years bad/good luck. I much prefer your creative poetry, really good.


----------



## spookygal21

*Invites from the past 2 years*

Last year's theme was vampires (hence the coffin invites). I bought the unfinshed coffins at Michael's and painted them. You can just tape them shut and mail them as-is with an address label stuck to the flat (bottom) side. Made for a neat presentation in the mailbox I thought. 

This year's theme is carnival/masquerade/Mardi Gras. I "borrowed" the graphic and wording from images in the Mardi Gras museum in New Orleans that we visited a few weeks ago. 

I've gotten so much inspiration from this site over the past few years that I felt it was time to post some of my own creations.


----------



## MsMeeple

I really liked the coffin invites! Even the invites themselves looked cool with the bats and black ribbon. Nice job!

MsM


----------



## mysterymaiden

We are going with a low-key house party this year and playing one of my murder mystery games instead of doing the usual Halloween fundraiser, so the invitations are pretty straight forward, printed as 4x6 photos.


----------



## Britishwitch

Hi All

Well I have finally sorted the wording to my invites. It has taken me ages to come up with something as this years party isn't going to like previous years.

All credit to my friend MHooch who let me plagiarise her words and ideas...thank you 

So here is what they are going to say:_

JOIN US FOR A WITCHES & WIZARDS WINGDING
AT THE
LEAKY COULDRON

It's All Hallows Eve
Let your Spirit take Flight
And join us Again
For our Annual Fright Night

We'll mix up some Spells
and a potion or two
So please bring your wand
Or a Broomstick will Do!

There'll be food, there'll be drink
and some games we will play
But a costumes a MUST 
Or we'll turn you away!

October's the Month
24th is the Date
Witching Hour's at 5
So please don't be late!


So there you have it. I still have to print them all off and assemble them but at least the hardest bit is complete.

BW


----------



## MsMeeple

Nice! So how are you going to present it?

MsM


----------



## etamme

sorry have to make a blank post to be able to post my invite


----------



## etamme

*Open Source Invites*

I spent some time messing around today creating a email invite for our halloween party. I did vector drawing using Inkscape and brushes from the GIMP. I figured since i used such great open source tools, I would open source the invite as well!

All images are licensed under the creative commons Attribution-Noncommercial-Share Alike license

Image SVG source can be found here

The font used at the bottom of the image is available in TTF here

And finally, here is the invite! Enjoy!










-Eric


----------



## zoe

*Face Your Fears 09. first homemade invite ever!*

View attachment 6583

I am so not even on the same level with you guys, but here's my "power point" invite, humble and amateurish I know. I think it gets the point across though. I am going to change the font so it's more legible, roll it up with some creepy cloth, throw a spider on it and call it good.


----------



## LV Scott T

Here is the link to our invite this year:

STARK Madness Photo Gallery - Halloween 2009


----------



## Gerrard

I have finally got my behind into gear and have thrown some invites together. The theme is a haunted hospital so each room will be themed accordingly e.g study=morgue, lounge=waiting room, dining room=surgery, kitchen=hells kitchen etc. I have sent an email with an invite letter to an open day and a brochure for the hospital.

I have tried to put them on here however they are large pdf files (43k and 968k) so if anyone has any ideas of how to display them then let me know.


----------



## johnshenry

Front:










Inside:










Back: (thanks to Deathlord for the poem)


----------



## MsMeeple

Gerrard said:


> I have finally got my behind into gear and have thrown some invites together. The theme is a haunted hospital so each room will be themed accordingly e.g study=morgue, lounge=waiting room, dining room=surgery, kitchen=hells kitchen etc. I have sent an email with an invite letter to an open day and a brochure for the hospital.
> 
> I have tried to put them on here however they are large pdf files (43k and 968k) so if anyone has any ideas of how to display them then let me know.


Try using the snapshot tool in reader and then select the area you want to take a pic of....it will then be on your clipboard to use in other programs like a paint/photo program. Paste it there and then save as a jpeg, gif, etc

MsM


----------



## BevAnn

johnshenry - WONDERFUL!!! Love the graphics, the fonts, all of it!! In fact, saved it to my favorites for next years possibilities!!


----------



## Gerrard

MsMeeple said:


> Try using the snapshot tool in reader and then select the area you want to take a pic of....it will then be on your clipboard to use in other programs like a paint/photo program. Paste it there and then save as a jpeg, gif, etc
> 
> MsM


Cheers, I have had to save them as GIF's then zip the screen shots so not the best of quality! I have set up an email account with the hospital name as the account and then sent them out, if anyone wants me to send them a copy then just drop me a mail at the hospital address [email protected] The email had a letter from the hospital and a 10 page brochure. It has gone down really well but then again I am in England and this is all unusual for us as we do not really celebrate Halloween!!!! Hoping not bad for a first attempt!!!


----------



## Whispers in the Park

Here is my 2009 Halloween Invite...It was inspired by another video on the web, the Meirer Morgue invite. Hope you like. 

WhispersYouTube - Halloween Invite 09 Elm


----------



## MsMeeple

Gerrard said:


> Cheers, I have had to save them as GIF's then zip the screen shots so not the best of quality! I have set up an email account with the hospital name as the account and then sent them out, if anyone wants me to send them a copy then just drop me a mail at the hospital address [email protected] The email had a letter from the hospital and a 10 page brochure. It has gone down really well but then again I am in England and this is all unusual for us as we do not really celebrate Halloween!!!! Hoping not bad for a first attempt!!!


Haha getting here is easy, escaping isnt! Nice work!

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple

Whispers in the Park said:


> Here is my 2009 Halloween Invite...It was inspired by another video on the web, the Meirer Morgue invite. Hope you like.
> 
> Whispers


Very creepy! Nicely done!

MsM


----------



## zoe

Whispers in the Park,
I grew up in what was called the North Side but now is The Highland. You make me nostalgic for Halloweens growing up! Hope you have a great one. If you want a real haunted house go to the Lumber Baron around 37th and Clay. There's also a house down the street from where I lived, between 34th and 33rd and Navajo, on the corner that is 100% haunted! About once a month a man would be sitting by the window, but the place was definitely abandoned!
Sorry for the off topic post! Go Vikings!


----------



## zoe

Whispers,
I grew up in what was called the North Side but now is The Highland. You make me nostalgic for Halloweens growing up! Hope you have a great one. If you want a real haunted house go to the Lumber Baron around 37th and Clay. There's also a house down the street from where I lived, between 34th and 33rd and Navajo, on the corner that is 100% haunted! About once a month a man would be sitting by the window, but the place was definitely abandoned!
Sorry for the off topic post! Go Vikings!


----------



## Whispers in the Park

Thanks everyone!

Zoe, I will have to check out the Lumber Baron..it is REALLY close to where I live. The neighborhood has really changed in the last few years. Happy Haunting!


----------



## frightmare studios

both done by my girlfriend 

2008:









2006:


----------



## Si-cotik

love the invites


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Whispers in the Park said:


> Here is my 2009 Halloween Invite...It was inspired by another video on the web, the Meirer Morgue invite. Hope you like.
> 
> WhispersYouTube - Halloween Invite 09 Elm


haha Too funny. The meier morgue invite is my invite. Me and hubby are the meier morgue! Did you see it on youtube?

Glad you liked it.

And yours rocks.


----------



## MHooch

First of all let me say it again: 

You guys ROCK!!! 

This is the most talented bunch of individuals I have ever had the pleasure....

So....here's my 2009 invites, went out in the mail today. I'd like to thank all of you whose ideas I shamelessly copied, but I don't know who you all are, (there are several different peoples ideas for invites mixed together) so forgive me  and thank you. I am inspired by you all.


----------



## Ecula

Whispers in the Park said:


> Here is my 2009 Halloween Invite...
> It was inspired by another video on the web, the Meirer Morgue invite.
> Hope you like.
> 
> Whispers


I did like the video  Sharpening those garden scissors or how
you call them was nice.

*


----------



## BevAnn

MHooch - amazing!! LOVE LOVE THEM!!

So, now, I have to ask, where did you get those adorable cardboard coffins?!?!?!


----------



## Whispers in the Park

AmFatallyYours..

Glad you are on here! I looked at a bunch to try and get inspiration and kept coming back to yours. Shamelessly went with the same idea. I hope you have a great Halloween!


----------



## Hazbabu

Here's our invite for this year. Usually I do a CD to go with it and design envelopes but I'm having a hard time getting motivated this year. Lack of money and time is making me cut corners.


----------



## MHooch

BevAnn said:


> MHooch - amazing!! LOVE LOVE THEM!!
> 
> So, now, I have to ask, where did you get those adorable cardboard coffins?!?!?!


Here's a link:

4HalloweenCoffins.com Coffin Mailers

They were (relatively) inexpensive  and were very sturdy and of good quality.


----------



## Addicted2Boo

Here is my invitations for my sinister circus!


----------



## BevAnn

WOW those are awesome!! Ok, now spill!! how did you do them?? Did you create them yourself?? Print them too?


----------



## Addicted2Boo

Bev Ann- I think you are asking me, but there are a lot of great invites posted on this page! For mine, I did make them myself and was very easy. I found the scary image online and posted into a word doc so that two could fit horizontally and centered. Then I made another word doc so that I could put the writting on the front "Something wicked this way comes...". Lastly, I did the invite part for the back again with two on the page. Then I had to run it through the printer: 1st time image, 2nd time front wording, 3rd back of invite. Then I used a paper cutter to trim them to two seperate invitations. Next, used a perforating tool to make the top and bottom edges so that it looked like it was a real ticket. Finally, I used a 1" hole punch to make the cut outs to really make it look like a ticket. Just pushed the paper in half way for the middle cuts and just 1/4 in the edges. It really only took me a couple hours to make all 36 of them, if that! Then I put them in the black paper treat bags from michaels, sealed them with a Label saying"trick or treat" and wrote the address in silver metallic pen. Very simple, but very eyecatching I think!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Those are all just great!


----------



## B Scary

Here's our invite for our Haunted Hotel. It's a travel brochure --


----------



## dippedstix

BScary- LOVE it! That is the best invite ever!


----------



## Whispers in the Park

B Scary,

Great job! What did you use to create that?


----------



## B Scary

Whispers in the Park said:


> B Scary,
> 
> Great job! What did you use to create that?


Thanks! I used a combination of Photoshop and Publisher and a few martinis


----------



## BevAnn

Addicted to Boo - I followed exactly what you did!! LOL I use word a lot - so I can understand and might have to true something like that next year!! Thanks so much!

B Scary - I love yours too!! I unfortunatley, am no very well versed in Photoshop or Publisher 

I wish I was though, you guys use those programs to create such awesome stuff!!


----------



## kissy

I don't have pictures of my actual invites but these are the pictures that were on the front of the invites
This one is my oldest daughter. It was from a couple years ago when we did a Malice in Horrorland theme









This is this years, it's my 2 kids and some of my friends kids. Inside the invite I printed the poem "the lake" by edgar allen poe


----------



## Si-cotik

Wow! Very nice invites!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

Bscary your invite is FANTASTIC!


----------



## OMGDan

Kissy those pics are awesome!

The lake one one is super creepy i love it!


----------



## Gerrard

They are all just fantastic!!!


----------



## Kerimonster

Hey guys!

These are the invites I made for this years party. Unfortunately, I only managed to get a picture of the one invite I screwed up on so I didn't take a good picture of the inside, but I think you'll get the point! Also, I didn't address this envelope, but at least you can see what it looks like. I was going for the "piece of skin peeled off of somebody's back" look. 

Ps. If you can't tell, the invites are covered with latex, so they totally feel like gross skin. Also, the two flaps that keep the invite closed are just overlapping pieces sticking together, so when somebody opens it up they have to give it a good pull (which then makes the latex create a gross ripping sound.. it's really fun & it doesn't wreck the invite at all)


----------



## NewbieHaunter

now thats a wicked cool invite!! great idea


----------



## LV Scott T

Here is ours (click on "Full Size" to open a large copy you can read):

Full Size









Full Size









Full Size









Full Size









Full Size









Full Size


----------



## crowsnest

I did similar invitations to the newspaper idea, for 1 page it took us forever 
I cant imagine how long it took to make 5 pages of items.
If I figure out how to post my invites Ill do it, many great ideas
on this thread all season long it really helped me when 
I went brain dead!


----------



## kissy

OMGDan said:


> Kissy those pics are awesome!
> 
> The lake one one is super creepy i love it!


Thanks! I get some flack every year for using my kids. And every year I remind people that there are alot worse kids in some of the movies out there (the grudge, the ring, exorcist, etc). My kids loving doing this everyyear and I know alot of thier friends want to be involoved (hence all the kids in this years picture).


----------



## kissy

Kerimonster, those are really cooll!! 
I love the newspaper one too! 
You guys put so much work into your invites!!


----------



## LV Scott T

crowsnest said:


> I did similar invitations to the newspaper idea, for 1 page it took us forever
> I cant imagine how long it took to make 5 pages of items.
> If I figure out how to post my invites Ill do it, many great ideas
> on this thread all season long it really helped me when
> I went brain dead!


My wife actually writes all of the articles and classifieds. I'm not sure when she starts, but some time around the end of August, she'll email them all to me. By then, I usually have the basic formatting done (it changes each year). Then, all I have to do is make all of the articles fit, change some wording here or there to make the lines wrap better, stick in some graphics, and send it to the printers.


----------



## MHooch

Every time I look at this thread, I am absolutely awed by the talent and imagination that we have on this forum. What absolutely fabulous ideas, everybody!


----------



## kUITSUKU

A lot of amazing invites this year!

I have a lot of different themes for my party, but the one I'm most excited about is a closet with a stalker theme inside, so I've been giving hints to everyone that they all will be a part of the party.
So on the first invite I misspelled 'fate' as 'fait' and nobody caught it until after I printed and tea-died all the paper (30 invites) so I wasn't about to remake them. Instead I turned it into a secret they'll have to figure out during the scavenger hunt.
The second invite was supposed to have severed fingers...but I couldn't find any reasonably prices fingers for 30 people. I found zombie fingers online for $5 a pack but that's still too much to spend on one of 3 invites (of course I bought 3 packs for myself though). So instead I bought three packages of 10 skeleton hands at the dollar store and mummified some, gave others bloody flesh, and others left with bloody skeletons. Three of them had flies on them too. I had bought a pack of gummy-textured body parts for the kitchen, so I attached one of the gummy fingers to one person's invite and said 'strange how you got a finger...I wonder what that means." 
It all turned out pretty well.
On Wednesday I'll be giving out the ransom letter as a final warning to come to the party. So far only one person can't come, crossing my fingers for the turnout!

Click the images for a larger version. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Buzzard

My 2009 Invites...I included decorative moss in all of the envelopes as well for effect.


----------



## Si-cotik

Love everybodys invites!!! The Vulture Gultch was a wonderful idea


----------



## Nikita

The latex invites are brutal! It's too bad that with an 'open party' (no specific invitations; people have to pay at the door) you're sort of stuck with the standard flyer..

here is the poster, gives you an idea (the flyers aren't that nicely done, had to have 'em printed in Germany to lower costs...which definately shows on them)..

http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=2028&pictureid=25756

I'll put up the entrance tickets too..nothing special, but I like the vibe..


----------



## Nikita

Right...I just figured out there's a typing error on my entrance tickets... Great. Hope everyone will be to scared of me to say anything about it..


----------



## Nikita

Err.well, look at my profile if you're curious...'cause I don't seem able to figure out how you all post your pictures here..


----------



## Si-cotik

Don't see typo...if you 're talking about Entree just makes it more interesting as in the guests will be the Entree for the evening....or inviting the guests for an Entree. 

If that's not what you are talking about, I don't see a problem.


----------



## SkellyCat

Man, I think that everyone is so talented. We have artists in every genre, making wonderful pieces of art! Great job!

nikita- I love your invite & entry ticket. Great artwork and print fonts. (honestly, I do not see any typo either). Really nice work.

Kuitsuku- Love your imagination...what a cool idea sending 3 invites (warnings). I especially love the hands.


----------



## Gladius

I stole Yellow_Moon's mummy party idea and am dressing it up with some additions of my own - setting it in the 1920s instead of the 1800s, etc. I've decorated my basement and have some wonderful egyptian props. Pix to come as I get the house decorated. For now, here's the invite:


----------



## Nikita

Pretty impressive! I like the Electro-mail Apparatus!


----------



## crowsnest

I finally got my hubby to help me post pictures and our invitation, our 
theme for the party is a funeral, they came out fuzzy only since putting 
them on photobucket I dont know why.

Frontpage headline:









OBIT









Party









All pages together as mailed


----------



## Kristine

ugh, I am so computer dumb, I want to insert my Youtube invite, but can't figure it out. If anyone knows, can you pm me?


----------



## MsMeeple

Wow crow's nest those are really great! Got any larger pics where you can read the text?

Kristine: Just go to the video on youtube, copy the address, and paste it in your message. It should automatically embed it in your post.

MsM


----------



## Kristine

wow! thanks MsM...I will try it now.....cross my fingers! 

YouTube - halloween invite2


----------



## MsMeeple

Wow that was one of the best video invites I've seen! I'm glad I gave you the tip now 
Of course you can always return the favor by making my invite next year! haha

MsM


----------



## Kristine

Thanks, I had some help as I said I am not computer savy! but I do like it and it took forever! to make. But, sure did generate a big guest list! lol......
Just remember me next year and we will make it happen. Happy to help a fellow Halloweener!


----------



## crowsnest

I am going to try and fix those invites we dont know what 
happend to them and why you cannot read them.


----------



## Ghostess

That video invite was great! I love all the invitations posted. They always make me smile, you guys and gals are such a source of inspiration.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

*Spell Book Invites*

I made spell book invitations for my kids party in '09. I started with brown paper lunch bags, folded in half and cut apart part of the bag to make a page. Then I used photoshop and printed out my pages to tape on my book. On the front 2 pages, I wrote the party details, what , when & where. When you turn the page, one side had the kids activities listed. On the other side was what was being offered for adults at the Boo Bar. On the back, I stuck a magnet so the invitation could be hung on the fridge. Finally, I punched a small hole through all the pages and tied closed with a black ribbon. The kids & parents loved it. Now, I'm looking for another creative invitation for this year. I like doing things nobody has seen, or at least that not many people haave seen. If anyone has any ideas besides the skeleton in the coffin and the finger in a box, I would love to hear it! Remember, though, it's for kids ages 6-8.


----------



## NewbieHaunter

thats an awesome invite!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Fun & intense - love to see what you come up with next year!


----------



## TheEvilQueen

*2009 Invite Alien/Area 51/X-Files*

Our invite was based on a top secret folder. Hubby came up with the idea and I ran with it.


----------



## hallorenescene

such cute ideas. i need to throw a party


----------



## BadTableManor

Last year was the first time we'd sent out email invites. My daughter and I had fun making it... (you may need to turn the volume up)
Invite.flv video by chadthecabinboy - Photobucket


----------



## Junit

As always, great invites to everyone who added more in the past few months! I love the idea of having a mummy unwrapping since they used to do that for real...


----------



## lfirst

HI,
I love this idea for an invitation. I have looked everywhere for this type of stake and can't find it. You got a great deal on those. How did you get the lettering on the stake?
Thanks!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Anyone have their invitations for 2010?


----------



## mysterymaiden

*Bump!*

This thread was just too good not to bump to the top for 2010, since we've already started talking invitations!


----------



## leighanne4585

I drove around & left my invites on my friend's doorsteps, making sure to not be seen. I had to mail some of them out but it wasn't too expensive because it was so light. I was pretty happy with them... Unfortunately did not get a great picture.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

leighanne4585 said:


> I drove around & left my invites on my friend's doorsteps, making sure to not be seen. I had to mail some of them out but it wasn't too expensive because it was so light. I was pretty happy with them... Unfortunately did not get a great picture.


Those are awesome! I love em'. Very creative way to use the toe tag invite.

I've finished mine. I'll take a picture and post it soon.


----------



## Whispers in the Park

Last years invite....inspired by another member on here...

YouTube- Halloween Invitation 09


----------



## crowsnest

Im going to attempt to re-post my funeral home invitations for a better view
of how its written and such, my theme on Halloween night, we had a viewing
for the deceased.


----------



## Shadowbat

I took some of the ideas on here and did this prototype for this uears invites.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Whispers in the Park said:


> Last years invite....inspired by another member on here...
> 
> YouTube- Halloween Invitation 09


Aww, it was mine. You did a great job on yours. I like how you tied your elm court into nightmare on elm street.

This was mine last years.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=padTLKE4Uz0

I am doing a circus theme and i completely loved Addicted2Boo's perforated ticket idea for an invite. Thanks for the great idea Addicted2Boo! Very creative.

I'm going to put the ticket invite in the $1 popcorn containers with the shiny red filler and probably some bloody fingers.


----------



## Whispers in the Park

AmFatallyYours said:


> Aww, it was mine. You did a great job on yours. I like how you tied your elm court into nightmare on elm street.
> 
> I'm going to put the ticket invite in the $1 popcorn containers with the shiny red filler and probably some bloody fingers.


AmFatallyYours
Great invite for this year and of course I loved your video last year! This year I am doing another video but switching from Windows Movie Maker to Adobe Affer Effects...about a 1/3 done now...


----------



## Addicted2Boo

Thanks AmFatallyYours! Glad you liked them, and yours turned out great too! Maybe you could put a little bloody stuffed animal in your popcorn container.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Whispers in the Park said:


> AmFatallyYours
> Great invite for this year and of course I loved your video last year! This year I am doing another video but switching from Windows Movie Maker to Adobe Affer Effects...about a 1/3 done now...


I've never tried adobe affer effects. You'll have to let me know what you thought of it. Can't wait to see it!



Addicted2Boo said:


> Thanks AmFatallyYours! Glad you liked them, and yours turned out great too! Maybe you could put a little bloody stuffed animal in your popcorn container.


Thanks! Oooo, bloody stuffed animal. Now we're talking. I'm gonna have to work on that.


----------



## SleepyHollowPumpkins

I used these a few years back and have made a template for others to use.










http://www.sleepyhollowpumpkins.com/SleepyHollowPumpkinInvitations.pdf


----------



## amrobin2004

The video invitations are really cool. I might try one myself!


----------



## johnshenry

I get a ton of stuff from Google Images. You have to be patient, try different keywords, select "clip art" if that is what you are looking for. I am also doing an invite/teaser with windows Movie Maker and will post it on YouTube. I found some REALLY cool Zombie stuff on Google images....


----------



## Halloweenie1

This is not an idea I came up with, but I had some made, based on this idea for a Halloween party invitation. People loved it! I thought I would share, for those who are looking for ideas. You could even use it as a party favor. Here are the pics from the original by Jennifer @ Simple Flourishes. She has a link to the template for the coffin, just be sure to scroll down for the info on this project. *Have fun!*  *H1*

http://www.simpleflourishes.com/2008_09_01_archive.html

View attachment 11983


View attachment 11982


View attachment 11981


----------



## hallorenescene

that is a very cute idea halloweenie1, glad you found it and shared


----------



## jerigarn

*Last Year's Party "Dead & Famous Theme"*

I had this invitation made by someone on Etsy.


----------



## Halloweenie1

SleepyHollowPumpkins said:


> I used these a few years back and have made a template for others to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sleepyhollowpumpkins.com/SleepyHollowPumpkinInvitations.pdf


I like this, really cute...thanks for posting!  *H1*


----------



## Tannasgach

I think I finally figured out the wording for my Voodoo on the Bayou invitation. I was inspired by Timmer's (?) swamp invitation. Any constructive criticism is welcome. I wanted to have a ink drawing of a swamp on the front but couldn't find any creepy enough. Since the invites have to go out in the mail, I'm not attaching a voodoo doll (although there will be plenty at the party) so thought maybe a small snake and some moss in the envelope. 

Come the night the air turns foul,
Evil lurks; the gators growl.
A bloody Bayou traps souls beneath,
Spirits rise from eternal sleep. 

Warnings echo from a tribal drum,
Beseeching friends and fiends to come.
If you dare to Tempt your Fate,
October twenty-third’s the date.

The Houngan and his Mambo queen,
Dwell in a house in New Orleans.
Voodoo mojo is planned within,
At eight, the frivolity will begin.

Jesters dance upon the grave,
Human blood is what they crave.
Arrive in disguise (a chance to win),
Or suffer from the voodoo pin.

Here is the line I'm having trouble with:
Voodoo mojo is planned within

Any other ideas?


----------



## hallorenescene

tannas, that is awesome. did you make that up?


----------



## DiaboliCole

All of you gave me so many great ideas to think about! I took a bunch and mish-moshed them together. I loved the toe-tag theme, but wanted to make it more Zombiefied for our Zombie Ball this year, and then I saw that someone had done an invite with a severed foot attached to the toe-tag (sorry I can't remember who it was now), but I wanted them smaller, so I started playing around with some air dry clay and this is what happened! Lol! I cam up with this wording:

Unwholesome fun to be had by all the Friend's 5th annual Zombie Ball
Plentiful Poisons and Bountiful brains
From sinful indulgence you must not abstain
Please come dressed in your reanimated best
Or be left in a state of perpetual unrest
So if you dare to heed our call of blight
Join us on the 30th of October at 8 at Night.

I'm still playing around with the actual "tag" part,...aged it a bit, bloodied it a bit,..but of course I will know when it is "JUST RIGHT!". As far as mailing, I don't have to mail very many, only 6 our of 44 that are going out, so I didn't worry too much about that! Hope you like it!

<a href="http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f380/fr0ggodess/?action=view&current=photo.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f380/fr0ggodess/photo.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f380/fr0ggodess/?action=view&current=photo.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f380/fr0ggodess/th_photo.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------



## DiaboliCole




----------



## hallorenescene

diabol, that is a very cool invite. i love it


----------



## printersdevil

Ohhhhhh that is so cool. Great invite.


----------



## SkellyCat

I love the wording of your invite, Tannasgach....I don't think you need to change anything...It is very creative. Will you be posting a picture of the finished invite?

DiaboliCole....I think your invite is fantastic! Love the bone sticking out of the finger and your wording.

You guys are very poetic!!


----------



## Tannasgach

DiaboliCole that toe looks awesome! And I really like this wording:

Plentiful Poisons and Bountiful brains
From sinful indulgence you must not abstain

Good Job!


----------



## Tannasgach

SkellyCat Quote:
"You guys are very poetic!!"

Thank gawd for online rhyming dictionaries. lol



hallorenescene said:


> tannas, that is awesome. did you make that up?


I found "Timmer's Swamp" invitation on the forum and it had the line "Come the night the gators growl." I really liked that line so I used that as my starting point and came up with the rest after many agonizing hours.

I wanted my three party elements included in my invitation: Mardi Gras (front entrance), Voodoo (the priestess home) and Swamp (back patio with pool - I'll tint the pool red for my bloody bayou).

You guys are the first to read the invitation so your input is very important to me. Does it sound creepy or corny? If I can impress you then I know I can impress my lame friends.

Instead of "Voodoo mojo is planned within"
how about
"A Mardi Gras feast awaits within" or
"A Cajun feast is prepared within"?

and instead of a jester dancing on the grave how about
"Skeletons dance upon the grave,
Human flesh is what they crave." 

and should the "spirits rise from eternal sleep" or 
"From the swamp the zombies creep"?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## printersdevil

I like: 
A Cajun feast is prepared within (it is not specific to any one area)

I also like "Skeletons dance upon the grave, Human flesh is what they crave (you typed grave not crave) That reminds me of the old James Bond movie with the creepy voodoo theme and the tall spooky guy raising from the grave.

I also would use "from the swamp the zombies creep"


Love your ideas. I can't wait for photos.


----------



## Tannasgach

ok , so you like Cajuns, skeletons, and zombies. I think I like the skeletons better too. And yes, I did mean "crave" - how'd you know that? lol I'll go back and change it.

I haven't decided on the front of the invitation yet. I have it in my mind, just haven't been able to find anything online. I would like an artist rendering of a creepy swamp scene sketched in black and white. I did find this which would be perfect except I'm not crazy about the skeleton, too cartoony for my 16 year old daughter who is co-hosting the party with me. (she is inviting 20 friends to my party because I wouldn't throw 2 parties). 










This is alright but not spooky enough:









This guy looks fun:









but this dude is really starting to grow on me:









I could stretch his face out to make it look even more skeletal.


----------



## lady jack o lantern

Here are this years invites


----------



## DiaboliCole

Oooh Lady J O L, I looooove that,..it is the perfect blend of creepy and formal!


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome invite LAdy J O L.


----------



## hallorenescene

tannasgach, i found this in google, thought it might give you an idea
lady jack, cool invites


----------



## lady jack o lantern

Thanks, I cnt wait to give them out


----------



## Tannasgach

Great invites Lady Jack!  I like the red lining inside the coffin. Nice touch.


----------



## Tannasgach

Appreciate you posting the picture Hallorenescene. I really like the foggy swamp and the black and white photography. The guy looks creepy too.


----------



## jennyvier

*Severed Finger in Evidence Bag Invitation*

Hello everyone! Excited to have rediscovered this forum - how could I forget? 

Thought I'd post up my halloween invitation from last year for y'all to check out. I think it's my favorite one I've made so far.

We sort of had a serial killer theme going on. Jello shots in syringes, a "kill room" in the kitchen with a severed head drink fountain... good stuff. ^_~*

So for the invitation, I made an evidence bag with a severed finger in it, along with some stage blood gel. It came out even better than I had hoped. The severed fingers were from Walmart and look super real through the bag. I grossed out a ton of friends.  People at work still have them hanging up in their cubicles.










(Took off the personal details, but you get the idea.)

I made the corresponding website to look like a police computer system with an open application with the "crime scene details."










Love seeing everyone's awesome ideas! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Witch Hazel

Really cool! Very unique. I did a severed finger but I went the "Martha Stewart" way & tied a black ribbon (as a reminder) of the party. The ones you have are waaaay cooler! Bet your guests loved them!


----------



## alltogetherdead

My 2008 invitation was a bloody eyeball in a transplant bag. The invite was the label for the eye. I mailed these out in a manila envelope they were a great hit!

I used tubes of costume blood and dribbled a little inside then squished it around. Then I placed a gummy candy eyeball inside. I left them sit for a couple of days before I mailed them and the fake blood began to break down the sugar of the eyeball making it nice and slimy and giving a "coagulated" look. Especially by the time they arrived in the mail. Guests still talk about this invite years later!

http://alltogetherdead.blogspot.com/2009/08/road-to-proper-invitation.html

This year I am working on a survival kit. I will post photos as I get a little further into them. They are a little complicated and I am still perfecting the actual wording for the invite. 

Thanks to all for fantastic inspiration on this site!


----------



## llondra

*Quarantine Invite Video*

I searched through this whole thread and couldn't find this invite... it should definitely be showcased! 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...es/79210-2009-invite-rec-quarantine-spin.html


----------



## Cheebs

Last year ylbissop and myself created invites based on our new favorite cult movie to coincide with his costume. 










We replaced all the information and pictures to personalize it for every person we sent them to and then printed them on transparencies just like in the movie. Then we included a letter informing the person of their appointment to report for their repossession at our place. Apparently we scared one of our friends, making them think they were getting their house repossessed. They were pretty awesome, and continued along the lines of wanting to have our friends display their invites.

This year we actually lucked out with our local Hollywood Video closing down. We picked up over 20 dvds of horror movies from different genres. The plan is to create a new cover for each as the actual invite and everyone gets a new dvd to add to their collections. Just have to figure out what kind of cover or covers we want to create.

Happy haunting everyone!


----------



## Si-cotik

awesome invites Cheebs!!! Look like it really belongs in the movie! LOL...it is also a new favorite of mine


----------



## Monroe58

Okay...I need to run this by people who have got the magic Halloween touch! This is for our Voodoo on the Bayou themed party...New Orleans, vampires, voodoo, etc. Took a little from Sting, took the last few lines from Princess and the Frog. The only lines I'm still having trouble liking are the "vampires...through":

There's a moon over Bourbon Street
And we got Voodoo charm
Just don't have no fear
And you won't be harmed

Crocs roam the waters
Of that ol' bayou
Vampires hunt their victims
All the whole night through

Oh, cajun food is cookin'
Hurricane in the glass
Soul pourin' out
Of all that jazzin' brass

Grab somebody, come on down
Wear your costume, we dressin' up the town
Oh there's some sweetness goin' 'round
Catch it down in New Orleans


Thoughts? Edits? Suggestions?


----------



## printersdevil

Just drop the word "all" and it reads better.
Vampires hunt their victims the whole night through.


----------



## Cheebs

Si-cotik said:


> awesome invites Cheebs!!! Look like it really belongs in the movie! LOL...it is also a new favorite of mine


Thanks for the compliment! We worked really hard in Photoshop and with our printer to get them to look great. Unfortunately we didn't take any pictures of the final products, that image is the original from originalrepstore.com that we worked from to make our invites.


----------



## HeatherR

Found the skelly on martha stewart.com here: http://www.marthastewart.com/article/invitations-to-dread?backto=true&backtourl=/photogallery/halloween-cards-and-invitations#slide_4

Found the button and string envelopes online here: http://www.paperpresentation.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=STIE10

I edited the original skelly PDF with a free trial of NitroPDF that can be found here: http://www.nitropdf.com/professional/trial.asp

The only other changes I made were the addition of a self-adhesive magnet strip on the back so ppl could put them on the fridge and some spray glitter. Why glitter!?!?!? Cuz glitter MAKES EVERYTHING BETTER!!!!!!!!!! muah hahahaha!!!!! (sorry, it's early and I've not had ma kawfee)


http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12287&stc=1&d=1284041227
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12288&stc=1&d=1284041227


----------



## blackfog

Monroe58 great poem! Also on the last paragraph second to the last line maybe you could put......

oh there's some sweetness unforeseen,

it picks up the rhyme for New Orleans.

Other than that and what printersdevil suggested it is awesome! Great job!!!


----------



## Monroe58

blackfog said:


> Monroe58 great poem! Also on the last paragraph second to the last line maybe you could put......
> 
> oh there's some sweetness unforeseen,
> 
> it picks up the rhyme for New Orleans.
> 
> Other than that and what printersdevil suggested it is awesome! Great job!!!


Thanks so much, Blackfog! I don't know about those last two lines...I might take out 'sweetness' and replace it with 'spookiness' or 'creepiness'....not sure yet. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## hmcloda

Here are our 2010 Save-The-Dates. I wanted them to look and feel like real tarot cards, so I printed them on textured, heavyweight coverstock. The tarot images are from Etsy seller Magic Pug. The invitation is printed on the back.


----------



## hmcloda

*Tarot Cards*

Let's try this again <sorry>.

Here are our 2010 Save-The-Dates. I wanted them to look and feel like real tarot cards, so I printed them on textured, heavyweight coverstock. The tarot images are from Etsy seller Magic Pug. The invitation is printed on the back.

View attachment 12292


----------



## Monroe58

hmcloda, those are AWESOME!


----------



## printersdevil

Wow great invites--Tarot cards.


----------



## DiaboliCole

Those Tarot card invites are soooo cool! And i like the "children will be eaten" line,.....


----------



## blackfog

I just love everyone's invitations I haven't even started to think what I will do. I have props on the brain and have to really start thinking about them.


----------



## johnshenry

last year's Omenwood Hotel 

Cover:











Inset:












Rear cover:











OOOOPS! I see I already posted this in this thread last year? Can't see how to delete the post, oh well...


----------



## Monroe58

Hah, John, I thought I'd seen it before....it's a really great invite, though, so it's not a problem! Really really great!

Here's my official finalized invite (thanks to pdcollins for the template)...emailing them today. Eeek!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Monroe58 said:


> Hah, John, I thought I'd seen it before....it's a really great invite, though, so it's not a problem! Really really great!
> 
> Here's my official finalized invite (thanks to pdcollins for the template)...emailing them today. Eeek!


*Love this!!!!!!*


----------



## Monroe58

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Love this!!!!!!*



Thanks, SpookiMama!


----------



## AndiKay

This is my what my invitations looked like for my 2008 party:










For my first party in 2007, I made a different invitation for everyone - no two were the same . . . and they were fairly lame. For my 2009 party, I used textured black card stock for the invitation base, tri-folded, and sealed with a red "blood" wax seal - complete with a few extra drops of the wax to look like extra blood droplets. I can't find a picture of them, but if I find one, I'll add it later. =)


----------



## Handust

This was our invitation from last year. Printed them out on photo paper, then "matted and framed" them onto white and then black cardstock and mailed them in black envelopes with metallic silver printing. They were a big hit with our friends and I was hoping to do better this year, but I'm drawing a blank so far! Hoping to get some ideas here today. 

Lisa


----------



## SkellyCat

Everyone's invites are terrific! I have been following these posts since it started and it is always so inspiring! 

Handust, I love the martini glass in Nosferatu's hand. That is so clever!  

AndiKay, What's on the inside of your invite???


----------



## Hazbabu

*Vampire Party Invite*

Just finished the invitations for out vampire themed party. I debated doing a scary/gory invite but went for the humor. It's a 5x7, 2 sided card. The other side has the party details, worded like a magazine debut party. 

I'm going to have our 7 year old deliver them dressed up like a little vampire.


----------



## SkellyCat

Hazbabu: That is hysterical! You have amazing wit and talent!
Love it - Love it - Love it!!!


----------



## TagTeam

card is split in 1/2 but this will show front and back


----------



## rockplayson

Those are awesome invites everyone. I'm lame I just sent a text out. I'll have to come up with some for this year.


----------



## drzooman

*Video Invite*

I finally finished my video invite for this year. 
(I stole the idea from a few members on here- thanks!)

If you watch it below just make sure your volume is turned up
- for some reason it's really quiet in the beginning...


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Looks awesome!


----------



## Whispers in the Park

Great job!


----------



## HeatherR

drzooman: Pretty freakin' awesome  Great job!


----------



## MumBO jUMbo

This was the invitation from my first Halloween party. 2008


----------



## MumBO jUMbo

2009 Dracula's Scavenger Hunt 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ove-garlic-inside-tall-nail-tucked-inside.jpg

It was 4 pieces of paper that i tea dyed and rolled. placed inside is a small scrap of black plastic with a clove of garlic. And then a long nail is to be a stake..
The invite read......
-------------------------

Come !
Enter the graveyard if you dare,
Go past the ghosts to Dracula's lair.
Hold on !
Hold on with all your might, Do all you can to survive this night.
Say Goodbye to all Mankind
As you leave the mortal world behind
~~~
Dress your best or worst, You set your own fate!
Just take this garlic ans silver stake.
Into the night this hunt will go, a multitude of objects
you will need to stow.
Brave the dark the ghosts and ghouls.
Rewards are great, the prize is cool.
~~~
Collections you must bring.

*Take a picture of this.*
1. A house that looks haunted
2. a skeleton
3. two spooky tombstones 

*Take a video of this.*
1.someone dancing with a costume in the costume isle of a store.
2.a person singing "Im a little tea pot" in a store.
3.wrap a stranger with TP like a mummy.

*Rent,Buy,Borrow Steal or Find*
1.a picture of a coffin
2.The business card of a mortician
3.a pot luck dish to share
4.a lock of black hair
5.3 dead flowers
6.Any bloody drink
7. 13 halloween treats
8. a pumpkin to carve
~~~~
Beware the scavengers in the night
Their out to give a terriable fright !
If you are strong and brave and bold.
Accept this summons you now hold!
Join us in fun! But be always aware,
that terror and fright will also the there.


----------



## NewbieHaunter

Here are the invites for my 13 yr old daughter's Halloween party. She decided not to have another Witches Wingding and is going with just a general halloween costume party.


----------



## NewbieHaunter

Here are my invitations for our 2nd Witches Wingding...


----------



## Witch Hazel

Witches Wingding invite was really creative!! Looks very, very cool. I'm thinking I may do that next year with just us girls. Sometimes those are the funnest parties!


----------



## Noelle

I know these aren't amazing, but they are my first homemade invites, so show me some love


----------



## Hazbabu

Very nice Noelle. Love the witches broom.


----------



## Mordessa

Ok, I have to admit that my invitations this year were nowhere near as impressive as a lot of you guys have done, but I thought you might enjoy the wording so I'm posting it anyway.


----------



## johnshenry

Mordessa that's great! Very clever. Good luck with the party....


----------



## printersdevil

I love the invitation. Do you have a sign that says Insane Asylum? Michaels has a large one that is on the metal frame like a real estate sign. I also picked up one last year after Halloween that is smaller. I don't know why I got it. It was during my sales blitz and I found it when I unpacked everything.


----------



## Mordessa

Hehehe! I am actually hoping to make my own sign along with an arch. I'm going to make the arch out of pvc and then have the word Shadowlair as part of the upper arch, and then Sanitarium straight across under the Shadowlair. I haven't even started on that though, so I really hope I'm able to get it done in time!

I'm glad you liked the invitation.  I thought it was pretty funny myself.


----------



## krissibex

Wow I'm so outta my league here since this is the first year I'll be sending out invites .. everyone is so creative. Mine was something i quickly made on photoshop and will just be printing out and putting into an envelope with more "Scary Tale" stuff on it .. but not bad for a first try 

Next year I want to try to do what some of you guys do with the wooden stakes and all that .. just amazing

We're doing a haunted forest look in the garage and I'm going as Little Dead Riding Hood .. and a few other people are going as Fairytale's gone bad so i figured I'd theme the invites out as .. ME haha













Here's the back with all the maps and directions blocked out of course but i wanted to show off the fun border


----------



## HeatherR

krissibex: ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!! Absolutely LOVE the "Bring Beer... Dress Up" part hee hee, too funny


----------



## krissibex

HeatherR said:


> krissibex: ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!! Absolutely LOVE the "Bring Beer... Dress Up" part hee hee, too funny


haha right? I spent so much space theming it out and its like oh by the way do this, simple and this yeh thanks LOL


----------



## printersdevil

krissibex, that is awesome! I also love the Bring Beer Dress Up.

The call if you get lost is priceless! I hope you don't have any big bad wolves around!


----------



## AndiKay

SkellyCat said:


> Everyone's invites are terrific! I have been following these posts since it started and it is always so inspiring!
> 
> Handust, I love the martini glass in Nosferatu's hand. That is so clever!
> 
> AndiKay, What's on the inside of your invite???


I was just checking out some more awesome invites on here and noticed your question. I don't have a picture of the inside of the invites, but it is a black haunted house stamped on white cardstock with all of the party details. Some of my friends didn't even open them because they didn't want to "ruin" them. =)


----------



## SkellyCat

Well, I don't blame them. They must have been awesome!


----------



## hauntedgraveyard

*my invites for 2010*

So many creative ideas on this forum! I love to see what everyone is doing, lots of great ideas for the future.

I change up my invites every year, this is my 'comic book' cover invite for this year. I don't put things on like byob (we supply all the food and booze) or costumes (everyone goes all out - always great costumes!). So the invite is pretty basic. Most will be hand delivered, a few will be emailed. I usually put ribbon and a halloween item (this year bats) to tie them up. I have to get them out tomorrow - I have had neighbours and friends ask me when I was starting my halloween prep 

I hope the attachment works!

Sheila


----------



## Edward

We ordered custom invites from giftbox.com. We designed them, and giftbox did an excellent job of making the invitations look old and spooky. We went a step further and ordered online the classic monster postage stamps from 1997. Lon Chaney ( Phantom of the Opera ), Bela Lugosi ( Dracula ), Lon Chaney Jr. ( Wolfman ) , and Boris Karloff ( Frankenstein ). These stamps cost a little more but made a memorable impression on all the invitees. The stamps and invitations really set the mood of our party and our guests loved them.


----------



## Whispers in the Park

Would love to get some feedback on my video for this year...not as pleased as last year but time is running short!






Whispers in the Park


----------



## krissibex

Whispers in the Park said:


> Would love to get some feedback on my video for this year...not as pleased as last year but time is running short!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvTXjiz3wRw
> 
> Whispers in the Park


WOW that's awesome. So do you send this video out to people over email and it's the invite? What a great idea. 

LOL i'm also in Denver, good thing I'm having my party that same night or I'd come crash yours it looks awesome haha. JK


----------



## Frau Doctor

That is awesome! Love the ending, and the production values throughout are really top-notch (not to mention creepy).


----------



## Whispers in the Park

Thanks for the kind words! I send out an evite with the video linked. Sooooo much to do between now and then. Doing a walk through and a full size replica of Dante's Inferno Room from Beetlejuice in the backyard! It's 16 feet tall and 22 feet wide....

Whispers


----------



## Cheebs

Even more invites that are just as great.

We finally just sent ours out so its okay for me to post them. Ylbissop and I decided to go along with my costume this year (since last year we did his, the repossession papers for organs). So we did regency style invites that were delayed due to a zombie attack on the postal carriage and included a postmaster letter apologizing for the delay.









The postmaster letter tea-stained to look semi-aged.









The actual invite in regency style, words and spacing. The names are written in Jane Austen font (Its based on her actual handwriting)









The inside envelope for the invite with evidence of the attack. Ylbissop even took the time to create a postage stamp for Meryton, the main town in Pride and Prejudice.

I placed the invites inside their envelopes inside the folded letter into a bigger envelope which has the full names and addresses of our guests and then our own address so nobody will be too confused. Enjoy!


----------



## ldcattell

Whispers in the Park said:


> Would love to get some feedback on my video for this year...not as pleased as last year but time is running short!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvTXjiz3wRw
> 
> Whispers in the Park



Wow i got goosebumps! great job, very creepy!


----------



## radu

*video invites*

I use my website to invite friends and create video invites. 

They can be found at. 

http://horroween333.com/pastinvites.html

And I do borrow music from real musicians. On some I've asked for permission, but since I'm not commercial and not sharing the full music I figure it's fair use.

Just for viewing only.....


----------



## radu

oh, and of course the 2010 video. same site.


----------



## radu

Simple and effective. Very creepy. I dig it!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor

This is our Pirate theme party invitation for 2010. All the party info is on the brown paper invite rolled up inside (with a skull sitting in sand, & a compass).


----------



## mr_synical

*Haunted Wonderland Invitations*

These are the front & back to the our invitations this year. We had them made by a lovely woman on http://www.etsy.com. I can give you her name/shop, if you'd like it. Although she's done for at least the rest of October. I think they turned out pretty awesome.

*front*










*back*


----------



## Jacks Attic

*Jack's Severed Finger Invitation*

As many here have used in the past, I too decided that this year I would use the Martha Stewart Severed Finger idea but with my own dark twists. 



First off I decided to make the fingers look as realistic as possible. To accomplish that I made a mold of my own right pinkie finger and then cast the invites in a sickly dead green color, finished with a dirty black wash. 

 

Next, I wanted to make the fingers look like they were actually severed. I did this by sculpting some flesh tears on the end of each finger and adding a splash of red paint to simulate blood. 



I then packaged the finished invites with some Excelsior Moss in a blood stained Kraft box.

 

Instead of the "don't forget the date" string tied around the finger, I wanted to set a darker tone so I decided to include a "ransom" type note instructing the guests to show up for the festivities unless they wanted to keep receiving pieces of their friend. 



All in all, I'm pleased with the results and the feedback I've received thus far has been nothing but positive. I know that taking the time to make the invites exciting and different has already gone a long way toward setting the tone for the party and has also gotten everyone talking.


----------



## Northrad

Re:finger invitations

That's Soooo Awesome!! haha.

I have a laptop with a biometric finger swipe and was planning on using a finger mold on keychain gore it up a little. Then it would seem like I killed someone for the laptop and cut their finger off so I could swipe it to log on.

I love the moldy idea. I was going originally with flesh with blood on the end but wheres the rot in that... aha


----------



## JUSTTINK

I posted these on my thread for our Dead prom party.. but wanted to show em off over here ...heres my invites. everyone seems to love them. my daughters art teacher even took pics of them.... and i want to thank bevann for letting me "borrow" her idea =)


----------



## JUSTTINK

by the way i love those finger invites sooo cute... erm scary/gross/creepy...lol

and whered did you get those bottles for the pirate invites there really cute?


----------



## SkellyCat

Wow! Everyone's invitations are turning out so great! 
Halloween is almost here....I need to finish mine!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

First of all I hope Im attaching these pictures right, I havent done it before

Here are my invites thanks to pdcollins and my wonderful husband. We took the Quija paper and glued it to a board that is the exact size and thickness of a gameboard and then glued the info to the back. 
My sister and a friend and I went and delivered them last weekend. We waited until dark then placed a board, a black rose and a battery operated tealight on everyone's doorstep rang the doorbell and ran. I swear I havent laughed so hard in a long time. 
You wouldnt believe how many phone calls I got the next day about how they were scared to bring the invite in their house!!!


----------



## 4mygirls

I just came across this thread so I have not looked all the way through it but here are my invitations. I think they are pretty original but every time someone on here thinks that, they get blasted with 20 more just like theirs. haha Oh well it's all in good fun and everyone seems to like them, what do you guys think? There are more pics of the insides in my profile if you want to check them out. I got through the first few and last few pages of this thread and WOW the ideas are AWESOME!!!


----------



## ldcattell

All the invitations look great! This is my first year making invitations, so any advise would be awesome, thanks!

Double Double toil and trouble,
Fires burn and cauldrons bubble.

This time comes but once a year,
For this Halloween night I sense your fear. 

On October 30th prepare for a fright
Try and survive this horror filled night.

Come if you dare, and tempt your fate,
The screams will begin promptly at 8.

Dress to impress, the best wins a prize
Don’t and tempt fate, you’ll get a surprise.

Blood, guts, and gore galore 
Party with us and you’ll be begging for more...


----------



## yummum29

Jack's Attic:

Love your fingers!!! How did you make the mold?? I am a dental hygienist with access to impression material and stone.... just wondering if that would work for next year??


----------



## sugarskull

awesome invitations! this is my first year hosting a sit-down formal dinner party for halloween. it's funeral themed so i'm requesting everyone dress all in black formal wear. these were my invitations

















i didn't scratch out my name or address. dont come stalk me.


----------



## SkellyCat

It seems the Vampire theme is still popular this year! 
Here is a picture of my 'Save-the-Date' :








Wax fangs with the date and time tied onto the fang....

I decided to make simpler 'save the dates' because my invitations are a little labor intensive this year...Hopefully I can finish them before the party! LOL. I'll post a pic when they're done.


----------



## SkellyCat

Whew! Finally finished my invites. We will be passing them out tonite. I made 11 of them, the rest of the guests will be getting paper invites. 







[/IMG]

















They are supposed to be staked vampires. The scroll gives info about the party (It's Fangtasia) and included is a 'blood' filled vial necklace for them to wear. I'm glad I started these when I did, I'm such a procrastinator - always thinking I have more time than I actually do.


----------



## radu

*That's the spirit, SkellyCat*

Little horror filled keepsakes for sure!! Awesome idea and execution.


----------



## lfirst

Many thanks to Handy Haunter for his stake invitation idea. Here is my version and my party was fantastic. Thanks to everyone on this forum for sharing your ideas! I bought stakes at Ace Hardware and stained them. Applied twine with hot glue. There are magnets on the back so my guests could place them on their fridge. FYI you have to use liquid nails not hot glue to apply magnets it deactivates them/Users/lisafirst/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/halloween2010decs/IMG_0319.JPG


----------



## lfirst

I can't figure out how to post my pic


----------



## lfirst

Those are fantastic. I have been trying for years to do fingers but just can't figure out how to do the mold. How did you do it and what font did you use for the invite. Great job!


----------



## PoisonApple

Wow! Skellycat how did you make those wings?! Those are the cutest things I've ever seen! I would kill to get an invite like that, lol. Also, did you make those blood vials, or buy them? Just curious because I've seen a website that sells them.


----------



## SkellyCat

Thanks for the compliment PoisonApple!

I purchased the empty vials online at ETSY for about $9.99 for 5, and filled them up with a little red glass paint. They were too expensive for me to buy already filled.

The wings I bought online on EBAY. I think they were around $19.99 for 12. (I just entered fairy wings in the search bar, and found them. They were exactly what I was looking for.) I'm not sure what the color part is made from, but it looks like it is then covered with a sheet of acetate (?). In between the colored sheet and the acetate sheet are fine wires that give it the shape and keep them stiff. They came in all kinds of colors & shapes.

So then I just trimmed off some of the wire, and hot glued them to the skelllies. (First I broke off the arms & legs and repositioned them so they would sit nicely in the coffins.)


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, there's some very cool ideas here


----------



## Iffy49

*2010 Party Invite*

The background to our 2010 party was that our house had been built on the site of a plague house (http://www.netlists.net/odiham-society/pesthouse.html) and burial pit. The site had been found on a 17th century map and scholars had been investigating the building, and this had started strange phenomena being reported. 

The invite was a series of newspaper 'cuttings' and an invite to view the house.


----------



## ljacobs1987

I love that invitation! You are SO creative. It's only June and I am already planning the 2011 Jacobs Halloween Party. We are looking at about 90 guests this year, so we have to do everything right. I want to send out invitations soon, but I am thinking that a paper invitation will got lost by the party date in October. Has anyone heard of using magneticmessenger? It is a way of sending out invitations in the form of a fridge magnet. That way, people won't lose the invitation by October!


----------



## MHooch

ljacobs1987 said:


> I love that invitation! You are SO creative. It's only June and I am already planning the 2011 Jacobs Halloween Party. We are looking at about 90 guests this year, so we have to do everything right. I want to send out invitations soon, but I am thinking that a paper invitation will got lost by the party date in October. Has anyone heard of using magneticmessenger? It is a way of sending out invitations in the form of a fridge magnet. That way, people won't lose the invitation by October!


We used a magnet one year for a save-the-date...but I don't think there are any pictures on the forum, unfortunately. But we bought sheets of magnetic paper at Staples and printed our own, very economical!! The guests really liked them because they _didn't_ get lost, but were there on the fridge every day to remind them


----------



## TheEighthPlague

You auto have a Happy Halloween.


----------



## rosella_au

Wow! Finally made it all the way thru this thread- soo many creative and brilliant ideas! Other years we've just word of mouth invited or used pre-made invites-alot of learn!


----------



## Halloween Princess

Does anyone on this thread remember seeing an invitation that was computer designed and flyer style that had a disco ball in the shape of a skull and a discoer (possibly disco skeleton). It's not the CD insert Rikki did, but similar. I just went through the whole thread. 

I looked through this whole thread and know it's somewhere. I want to find who made it. A lot of the pictures wouldn't load for me so I may have gone right by it.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I've been stalking this thread as well Halloween Princes and I haven't seen the invite you're talking about.  If I do come across it elsewhere I'll definitely let you know. 


I'm loving the video invites and save the dates. I've not attempted to do a video like these yet, but would love to have one for this year. Of course I've done straight youtube clips, but never with background music, still photos, etc. For those who've done the vids, what advice do you have to offer?


----------



## rosella_au

halloween princess-- this isn't exactly what you described but similar so might be what your after? it was a post by Erin Loves Halloween.

I'm not sure how to link to the actual post but its a few posts down here...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...t-you-party-decor-pictures-3.html#post1032411

hope that helps


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Thank you all for sharing your invites - you are some incredibly talented people (SkellyCat yours are awe inspiring)! I had great fun making the invites below but now having viewed yours they seem downright boring!! Can't wait to get going on this years with all my new inspiration - thanks again.


----------



## SkellyCat

Thanks for the great compliment Witchful Thinking!  You made my day!

You are very clever yourself! 
I totally laughed out loud when I read your " Holy Sheet " !! 

I agree with you that this forum is just jam-packed with creative ideas, inspiration and solutions. AND there's always something or someone that makes me smile.


----------



## scottfamily5

This year will be mine and my husband's first adult Halloween party. We usually allow our 10 year old son (whom also loves Halloween) to have one but this time it is our turn and we are thrilled. I am going to make about 5 invitations and choose from them but so far this is the only one I have started on. I also included the one my 10 year old used last year "he had a zombie/thriller theme.


----------



## Xane

I laughed at the "Holy Sheet" invitations too. Love 'em.


----------



## Mr. Hyde

Pure genius! The hand popping out of the ground at the end was priceless.


----------



## Whispers in the Park

Mr. Hyde said:


> Pure genius! The hand popping out of the ground at the end was priceless.


Mr. Hyde,

Were you referring to my 2010 Video Invite? If so, thank you very much! There are so many creative ideas on here....


----------



## Whispers in the Park

*Save the Date 2011*

Here is my save the date video for our "Horror in the Highlands" party for 2011....any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## offmymeds

Looks good Whispers, love the music and tombstone at the end. and you left the H out of highlands at the beginning, you probably already noticed though.


----------



## Whispers in the Park

WOW...thanks offmymeds..you are right about the H...how embarassing..re-doing it now.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Looks great, whispers! I love your stones and lighting!

Today, i also worked on my save the dates for my parties...adult movie themed party and witch's bash. It's the first time i've done a save the date. When is a good time to normally send them out?


----------



## Whispers in the Park

Am Fatally Yours,

The Witch's Bash is funny.. Women only huh?
I really like the Meier Morgue save the date. 

You were my inspriation three years ago to do the video invite. Remind me again what software you use? I have gone between Windows Movie Maker for the simpler ones to Adobe After Effects (though I have a long way to go on learning that program) for last years invite. 
Thank you for the kind words...

-Whispers


----------



## Whispers in the Park

Am Fatally Yours...

Oh...I think it is time to send the Save the Date videos out now! We are in double digits till the big day..

Once again, great job on the videos..I am always impressed with your work.


----------



## Tannasgach

Whispers and Fatally Yours, you videos are absolute Fantastic!!! I love everything about them. The music, the cinematography, the sense of dread....
Seriously, they're on par with the Halloween Horror Nights advertisements. Great Job!! 

Dang, I can barely put a paper invitation together and that's with a kit.  I bought these:







and I'll alter them to look similar to these ones I saw on the web







. 

If you have no ingenuity, just copy other people.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Thank you so much, whispers! I'm really flattered. I consider myself such an amateur when it comes to the amazing talent on this forum. I used movie maker for these. And yes, the witch's bash, inspired by a couple of ladies on this forum, is only for women! It should be great fun. 

Thanks, tannasgach! Doing videos like these is actually really easy. And microsoft's windows movie maker is simple to use and free. If it is not already on your computer, you can download it and play around with it.


----------



## Whispers in the Park

Thank you for the kind words Tannasgach. I agree with Am Fatally Yours, Movie Maker is very easy to work with..I would also download Audacity to mix or cut the music that you want to use (it's free also). It really is very easy.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I would really like to do a video Save the Date and reminder. I've never done this before. I wouldn't even know where to start! Sad, too, because when it comes to other computer programs, I'm pretty darn good. Let me rephrase that - WORK related softwares, lol. I need to spend more time on non-work related stuff.


----------



## Tannasgach

Whispers in the Park said:


> It really is very easy.


If it involves a hot glue gun or a glue stick, I'm in.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Whispers in the Park said:


> I would also download Audacity to mix or cut the music that you want to use (it's free also). It really is very easy.


Ditto! I use audacity a lot to edit and rework music and sound clips. Also, very simple to use.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Tannasgach said:


> I bought these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'll alter them to look similar to these ones I saw on the web
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If you have no ingenuity, just copy other people.


Nothing wrong with these! I love the pop of orange.


----------



## GiggleFairy

All of the video invites ROCK, the Witch's Tea invites are fabulous (I have a colored photo of the witches that I may use for mine), I installed Windows Movie Maker AND Audacity. Am I ready to go yet? 

Maybe I'll have something to share after I eat this baked potato that's calling my name.

Where do y'all find your best music pieces for the video clips? I love hearing creepy music with children's laughter or voices over it. I like the layered affect.


----------



## rosella_au

Heres my invites for this year- wrapped the bandaged wrapped fingers in the ransom note and put into a plain white A4 envelope.



sorry they're attatchments but I can't figure out how to have them just show up as pics in the post!


----------



## Hillrat6

They look awesome! I might have to steal this idea for my invites this year!


----------



## offmymeds

rosella, those are great!!


----------



## printersdevil

I love the witches tea ones!


----------



## star_girl_mag

That is so clever newbie hunter!


----------



## lfirst

Thosenare fantastic! I may have to use that for 2014. Thanks for posting very creative


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Love the wrapped up finger. Your guest are gonna be in for a real surprise!


----------



## sham3303

I have been through all 47 pages and there are some fantastic ideas! Any fun suggestions on wording for my Halloween party? Catch is..my house is ON THE MARKET! I'm just hoping it doesn't sale before the party. However, I am waiting for decorations to go up and we have people come tour!  

No set theme really. Each room is going to be different. THanks.


----------



## printersdevil

Your real estate agent will kill you for decorating!


----------



## sham3303

printersdevil said:


> Your real estate agent will kill you for decorating!


Ive already warned them i got the go ahead


----------



## deadhouseplant

I thought I would share my Halloween invitations that are going out today. I printed out a toe tag I found online on cardstock paper, hole punched them and added the string. Then I made toes out of air drying clay, painted them, sealed them and glued magnets to the backs. I filled the boxes with moss I got from the dollar tree and painted "You have been chosen" on the insides. I finished them with nice black ribbon bows. 

Here is a link to the toe tags: http://www.brooklynlimestone.com/2009/09/halloween-freebie.html#.TlCX9KiPnzk


----------



## BadTableManor

Those are TOE-tally awesome!
*Ducks rotten tomatoes*


----------



## hallorenescene

dead, i toe-tally agree. no tomatoes, it's funny! right?


----------



## hauntedgraveyard

I hope these come out. They were printed on gloss paper, then I scanned them just to post. They are half page size. 

I don't put too much detail on invitations. I always do a large spread of food and provide all the booze. Everyone always dresses up!

The invites are going out this week 

Sheila


----------



## deadhouseplant

Those zombie invites are great!


----------



## SkellyCat

I agree...luv the zombie invites. The 'Helpful Workshops' made me LOL!
I also think the toe tag invites are great - especially the 'you've been chosen' phrase! 

Nice job!


----------



## AndiKay

Here are my invitations this year. The scroll is tied to the skeleton's wrist and contains all of the necessary information, like When, Where, Food, etc. All of the same information is also posted in the facebook event, so most people we have given them to so far said they aren't going to open the scroll. Hehe. I was happy with how they turned out - our best invites so far! Pretty cheap, too - 24 invites cost a total of about $40 (skeletons from Dollar Tree, Wilton brand treat boxes, and a couple yards of red satin). I made more than is shown in the picture, but we have already given several away.


----------



## ghostesshostess

Hope you can read this poem I wrote, each scroll was rolled around a green and black witches finger made from chocolate!


----------



## rosella_au

AndiKay- those invites are fantastic! Very professional looking 

I'm so impressed by everyones invites- such creativity and skill


----------



## Mordessa

I know that these invites are not going to be anywhere near as cool as some of those that I've seen in this thread, but I thought I'd share it with you anyway. http://www.shadowlair.net/pics/Haunt_2011/2011_Invite_05.pdf


----------



## rosella_au

Mordessa- that is a great ivite. Very funny, love all the side articles "stick-in-the-mud" lol


----------



## Mordessa

Hehehe.  Thanks


----------



## MHooch

I am _WAY_ out of my league here, but still thought I'd share...it is what it is...


----------



## mrock12079

This year is my 10th party so I sent this montage out. Enjoy, and keep up the good work!


----------



## Jezebel82

Love the video mrock12079! I may have to do that when I get to my 10th party, I know my guests would have fun seeing pictures from years past. Shooting the beginning from such a low point-of-view definitely adds to the creepiness too. How do you distribute this to your guests? I always use facebook for my invites but can never seem to get most people to realize there is also a video posted on the page. 

Here is my invite for 2011 - my theme is haunted mansion since we somewhat recently moved into this 100+ year old house and it might actually be haunted. Enjoy!


----------



## mayhem.mama

This year we did a ******* party. All stamps used were handcarved. I slapped some crumpled paper on pieces of Pabst Blue Ribbon boxes (of which I tore and didn't even bother to cut with scissors). Made the envelopes out of kraft paper/grocery paper bags and stamped with a "PBR" seal. The wording was:

Hooowwwwddddyyyyy

Mosey on over 'fer an epic yard sale.....er....party.

Put yer tooth in, Line dry dem overalls, and make yer momma's best side dish.

Not responsible fer the lil' ones sufferin' injery during the ******* Olympucks.


----------



## badgirl

MHooch said:


> I am _WAY_ out of my league here, but still thought I'd share...it is what it is...


I love it hooch. We tried a video invite this year to cut back the stress of creating 50 invitations.....I'm interested to see if it makes a difference in turn out. We are also doing Heroes and Villains.....what's your costume?


----------



## MHooch

I am going as Marge Gunderson, the intrepid Sheriff from the movie 'Fargo'. The hubby is going as Captain Hook.


----------



## PoisonApple

I made ten of these altogether. I got the jewels and ribbons on sale at Micheals, the coffins from The Oreintal Trading Company, the charms from Etsy, and the roses from the dollar store. I don't have a picture of the actual invite, but I'll post the poem I wrote for them.

Calling All Creatures of the Night
Don't be Afraid to Have a Bite
Show Up in Your Best Disguise
And Get Away From Prying Eyes
Bring Your Friends, And Children Too
Nothing Here Will Torment You
Prepare For Chills, And Creepy Fun
Flesh Will Burn, And Blood Will Run
Even in Your Darkest Dreams
There's a Laugh in All Your Screams
So Come on by For The Time of Your Life
Bring Your Spirits, And Leave Your Strife!


----------



## alltogetherdead

http://alltogetherdead.blogspot.com/2011/09/and-they-are-off.html

our invites for this years event

Booklet is textured cardstock that we rubbed with bone to give it the feel of old leather
inside pages are marbled
tiny bottles from ebay
mirrors from Michael's
Bullets are hollow tip from surplus store painted
matches from dollar store
Stakes from dollar store tied with gauze
labels on bottles from my line.


----------



## Spinette

Love the invite! What does it say under the rolled up invite? I can't see it and I'm using yours as a base for my invite this year. Again, great invite.


----------



## CassandraSerenity

AndiKay, 

I love those boxes! I have a similar idea though I'm folding my coffins out of card stock and you can't see the skeleton until you open it.


----------



## Coolbabs

Where did you get the full sized Ouija paper to create the invites?


----------



## mandythered

*My 2012 invite*

Here it is- used some other people's for inspiration. Reworked the words to fit our theme.


----------



## AthenaHM

These are the invites we are using for this year. I had them custom made by a guy on Etsy, printed them on sketchpaper, and singed the edges. I am really happy with how they turned out. They only cost me $5 and some change.


----------



## Edward

Those look fantastic!!! With your permission, I may plagerize your idea next year since I already racked my brain this year and got our invites out last week.
They are OK, but I really like your's!








"The Devil hath power to assume a pleasing shape." - Bill Shakespeare


----------



## AthenaHM

Oh, but I love yours! As you can see, I went as the good Dr. himself last year(love the classics). Very cool. 
Definitely talk to the guys at Damn French Desserts(link in above post), though. They are based in Madrid, and are some of the best customer service people on Etsy. I had my invite in my inbox within an hour of ordering it, and when I noticed that I had not (stupid me) put the date of the party on the invite, they were super accommodating, and fixed it for me free of charge.


----------



## Windborn

Mine's a little dorky compared to most of these - but I had fun doodling it at work!


----------



## AthenaHM

The world needs dorky. This looks really fun.


----------



## VladofTransylvania

Party in Transylvania, my home and the home of Dracular try http://holiday-romania.co.uk/Halloween-Special.php


----------



## VladofTransylvania

Party in the home of Dracula. Transylvania ids the place for me: http://holiday-romania.co.uk/Halloween-Special.php


----------



## Windborn

Thanks. There are different things the mummy is holding depending on who got which version - a mummy cat, a bottle of whisky, etc.
Our parties are usually laid back and full of goofy laughter so the doodles fit


----------



## BillyBones

This year's invitation will be a card, I'm happy with the cover but I think the invitation still needs some work.


----------



## hallorenescene

billy bones, I think your invitation turned out great


----------



## kittyvibe

LOVE this! Any chance of sharing the graphics so we can customize too?


mandythered said:


> Here it is- used some other people's for inspiration. Reworked the words to fit our theme.


----------



## radu

kittyvibe said:


> LOVE this! Any chance of sharing the graphics so we can customize too?


The antique paper and script has the perfect horroween feel. Like a message from Edgar. Maybe add just a few drop of bood aroun the bottom to finish it off....

R


----------



## kittyvibe

I think I found some photoshop brushes with the ouija design and I can go from there.I was being a bit lazy and just wanted the template, I do have a degree in design afterall, lol. Dont really have time to do it how I normally would and Im happy to use stencils already made.


----------



## PennyCash

I started having an annual Halloween party in 04' and every year I have people wondering what the invitation will be. Some examples is that;
I copied the layout for a Ouja board on cardstock; the back was in spooky lettering that the spirits have spoken : you are to be here at such a time etc. (this one is still on at least one refrigerator that I know of. 
I just kind of wrote up a curse listing what was to be expected and said if they were not at the party they were cursed to miss out on all of the fun. This one I put on thick old looking paper and burned the edges of the paper
I've written them in disappearing ink
I've taken black paper and pasted a cut out pop up ghost with the invite information, folded them and used white pen to address.
Pirate map with our location, time etc. stuck in a bottle
A menu for with the items being served Brain matter cocktails... Fresh brains... Black bat wings with real mold dip... Phantasm salad.... bits o flesh... meat head... listing location, phone number, dress code, opening hours and closing time. 
This year I'm working on a command from the queen/spirit (that's where I'm sort of stuck, I really want to say the queen but I want to be a spirit this year costume wise) of Halloween Commanding their presence at the annual Costume event which I will roll up with black ribbon and a wax seal.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Here's our invite. This functioned more as a save the date, as we hadn't fully settled on a theme when this went out. We've since chosen the theme of Arcadia Asylum (our neighborhood is called Arcadia), so the facebook page is a little more thematically consistent. But still people have seemed to enjoy receiving the save the dates.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

and here is the text and picture from the facebook invite page:










ARCADIA ASYLUM
condemned in '79
is coming back to life for one night

gather your loony friends and loved ones
dress in costume to ensure your survival
food and liquid medication will be provided

Questions: 602-XXX-XXXX or 480-XXX-XXXX

Happy Halloween!
-Chris and Sarah


----------



## PennyCash

Hi everyone,
So I've gotten most of the hard work at least started with my invitations for this year's party. This year I went with a proclamation from the Halloween Spirit Queen (me). 
I printed them out on parchment type of paper, burned the edges, aged the paper, and then rolled them up like a scroll with a wax seal and a black ribbon.
Here's some pictures throughout the process. Feel free to be brutally honest, I think that you all are so talented that I would be honored.





I'm not sure if I will need to copy the words, but if so I can.
Happy Halloween party time...


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Heh! I saw this and thought - "Wow - I don't think I'd go with that much script unless I was doing some kind of Declaration of Independence or something." Which of course is exactly the kind of thing you're after. 

Great job! love the decorative corners too. And the wax seal is a lot of fun.


----------



## PennyCash

GobbyGruesome said:


> Heh! I saw this and thought - "Wow - I don't think I'd go with that much script unless I was doing some kind of Declaration of Independence or something." Which of course is exactly the kind of thing you're after.
> 
> Great job! love the decorative corners too. And the wax seal is a lot of fun.


Thank you and My husband thought that it was a bit wordy as well lol. 
But.... Every Proclamation that I researched was at least one page long including a Halloween Proclamation from the Mayor for the City of Pittsburgh. So what's a Queen to do


----------



## svetlana

We are dressing up as skeletons and decorating the house like a crypt (any ideas welcome!), so invitation is for the night of the dead.







Our guests are supposed to bring parts of invitations with them to use as voting tickets for kids and adults best costume competition, hope they will remember! )


----------



## GobbyGruesome

That looks awesome Svetlana - very sophisticated! The ballot is a really cool idea - you'll have to let us know if the guest remember them. 



PennyCash said:


> Thank you and My husband thought that it was a bit wordy as well lol.


It's not that I thought it was wordy - but usually you don't use script fonts like that for longer text, because it's just a little difficult to read. BUT in this case it makes perfect sense. What else would you use for this kind of document?. (And the Queen gets to do as she pleases.  )

That Halloween Proclamation sounds nifty.


----------



## LadyIce

svetlana said:


> We are dressing up as skeletons and decorating the house like a crypt (any ideas welcome!), so invitation is for the night of the dead.
> View attachment 170905
> 
> Our guests are supposed to bring parts of invitations with them to use as voting tickets for kids and adults best costume competition, hope they will remember! )


I like the idea of including the voting tickets in the invitation. It gives the message that it's a serious competition.


----------



## svetlana

Well, last year I included voting tickets for adults competition ( forgot about kids  !), so had to provide voting slips during the night, I' am ashamed to say my neighbours cheated!!!!! Voted for their kids as many times as many slips they could find - do u think trying to sort out handwriting after few drinks is easy????  so limited slips this year


----------



## GobbyGruesome

ˆOh, we've had that kind of thing happen before. I HATE that. Over-zealous parents who turn a fun thing into something super competitive. Yuck.


----------



## Erzsébet

I love all these creative invites! I usually give a little hint of the theme in the invite, people can always dress as they like, but there is always some sort of a theme. Last year it was voodoo, year before that it was all lovecraftian cthulhu-madness etc, this year it's vampire masquerade 








It' back and front there. Sorry I don't have a better pic, I quickly just snapped this with my phone before I sent them. The text in the front is in Finnish, but it basically says: "Halloween is upon us. You know what to do."
I was in bit of a hurry, so this year i decided to make it very simple. I've been doing this for years now and all the guests are more or less regulars, so there's really no need for more info.  These went out in black sealed envelopes.
Oh, and the blood drips at the back are embossed, I'm such a crafty Martha Stewart-wannabe.


----------



## svetlana

That looks good  how do you do embossed?


----------



## Erzsébet

Thanks! I use just embossing powder on ink. (You can get those from most craft stores. Paint the blood drips, pour the embossing powder on top, heat it with an embossing tool/iron or something, and voilà!)


----------



## svetlana

Thanks! Never came across such powder, will keep my eyes open next time I'm in craft store.


----------



## mamadada

ive been asked by a neighbor to have her daughters Halloween/birthday party at our house since its decorated already for DS's party on the 18th. they live three houses down. how would u word this on an invitation without confusing everyone. if we put the address we dont think they will pick up on it . she probsbly wpuld have to verbally explain it to everyone something cute. shes a girly girl.


----------



## B Scary

Here are our invites for this year -- Madness of Poe, A Haunted Love Story Theme

For our Party 















Our Daughter's Party


----------



## PennyCash

B Scary said:


> Here are our invites for this year -- Madness of Poe, A Haunted Love Story Theme
> 
> For our Party
> View attachment 177774
> 
> View attachment 177775
> 
> 
> Our Daughter's Party
> View attachment 177776


Love them


----------



## spinachetr

Ours from 2012:

Borrowed the basic idea from a blog entry (The Bloggess http://thebloggess.com/2012/08/probably-the-best-pr-team-ever/









































The outer crate is a paper box from Michaels, plus the little wooden coffins and skelly garland also from Michaels. The shovels came from a seller on ebay. Added moss and Dept 56 tombstones.


----------



## kevin242

I don't send out invitations as much as get some of the local kids to put up these flyers:


----------



## Shauna

I made Skeleton Faeries as to hold the invites this year (for my daughter's party), and then she decided she didn't want to give out the skeletons. I had fun making them though!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Awww. The kid got no taste! He's awesome and cute!  Great job! Curious how you made him.


----------



## Shauna

Thanks Gobby! She's 14 so I'm used to mood swings!

They started out with a doll and skeleton from the dollar store:








The file is too large to attach here, but if you want to see the full tutorial I have it posted in PDF form (download to your computer, Google Docs reader is compressing the photos so they look all wonky) at http://tinyurl.com/SkeletonFaeryTutorial


----------



## Stochey

bump so people can post their 2014 invites


----------



## dassi87

3 years ago I did a video invitation with my brother:






It was a quick and dirty project, filmed within one hour and put together really fast. So it's not perfect but I love it.
We plan on doing something similar for this year's party. This time with a "real" camera and some more planning.

Would love to have your feedback.


----------



## jenericaz

First post and I'm probably going to make enemies for our theme to this years party... We're decorating over the top for Christmas. We've done over the top halloween for 20 years now, so we thought we'd really catch our guests off guard!
The problem is... What to do for invites? In a perfect world, invites would still be completely halloweeney, but with just tiny Xmas hint or two in them (silent night deadly night movie poster was thought of, but was too obvious).
Any ideas at all??


----------



## kmb123

Awesome invite dassi87! 

I really love video invites. I did one a few years back for my hubby's 40th birthday, the theme was the end of the world. (it went well seeing as though he acted like turning 40 really was the end of the world.  )

Here it is...I like how it turned out but I didn't use any of my own images like you did, I snagged all my clips off of youtube. I'm hoping to do another video invite this year and use my own video footage. 

*sidenote….our address is in this video…if there happens to be any weird creepers here on HW (which I doubt)…hubby and I are both licensed firearm carriers and are highly trained in using them. Seriously. Just saying… 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVGJIFVujW4#action=share


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

jenericaz said:


> First post and I'm probably going to make enemies for our theme to this years party... We're decorating over the top for Christmas. We've done over the top halloween for 20 years now, so we thought we'd really catch our guests off guard!
> The problem is... What to do for invites? In a perfect world, invites would still be completely halloweeney, but with just tiny Xmas hint or two in them (silent night deadly night movie poster was thought of, but was too obvious).
> Any ideas at all??


This just popped in my head, probably not too creative but....What if you did A Christmas HORROR Story??? How The Grinch Killed Christmas? You always have NMBC you could play off of


----------



## dassi87

Great video idea, kmb123! Really cool!

Christmas seems to be a cray and cool theme for me. I am thinking about wrapped Christmas present as invitation with a creepy jack in the box inside. ;-) Or a bloody Christmas stocking witht he invitation inside!?


----------



## offmymeds

OH, I like the stocking idea...put one of those severed fingers or ears in it, or eyeballs...lol


----------



## jenericaz

dassi87 said:


> Great video idea, kmb123! Really cool!
> 
> Christmas seems to be a cray and cool theme for me. I am thinking about wrapped Christmas present as invitation with a creepy jack in the box inside. ;-) Or a bloody Christmas stocking witht he invitation inside!?


YES! This will be it! 
A Jack-in-the-box with grim reaper/ghost of xmas future inside, holding the party info. 
I'm on a mission now!


----------



## bettyboop

I am using a Dead Hollywood Theme, inviting my guests to the Mummy Awards.


----------



## melissa

X-posted on the party theme thread (currently in sig), but I really want to do this well and need feedback. 

We're sending a pre-invite/STD in the next week or so (as soon as all the pieces come together). See link in sig for the little coffins* that this note will accompany. Basically, it's a small box, with an empty coffin and this note (or one like it). Not sure if the note should go in the coffin (original intent), maybe with a slight wording change, or just tucked in the box with it. Feedback or suggestions are appreciated. 










I don't know if I'll remove the background of this and try to print on parchment, or just print in full color. I will do something to the edges, maybe a wet tear deckle so it doesn't look too clean.

Other details: The coffins are 3D-printed with a wood-based filament. The box will probably be packed with florist's moss or excelsior or something. If the note goes in the coffin, I have to find a way to keep the lid on. If I put the note in the box, then the lid can be loose (I'm starting to like this idea). Um... I'm going to use "this is spinal tape" to seal it** and possibly some of my collection of Halloweeny postage stamps (but may keep those for the actual invitations).

*The actual invites *are being mulled over. I have the test tube favor kits and was thinking about rolling up the invite details into them, popping it into a biohazard bag and also sending a copy of a preparedness poster and possibly a CD of a zombie playlist. 

*Hubs is also planning to print a kind of monogrammed initial of our last name to affix to the coffin lids.
**Actually kind of sucks - doesn't stick to anything well, so I'll have to put clear tape over it. But it's cool-looking. 

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## marigolddesigns

I've been struggling with the correct wording for our 50th birthday retirement asylum invite....I am going to use some of your wording (as long as you are ok with this) for my invite! 

River Road Retirement Asylum
condemened in '64
is coming back to life for one night.
Haunting the caretakers who's youth has perished.


Saturday, October 25 ~7:30
River Road @ The Mortuary
~entertainment~food~surprises~

Gather you looney friends and loved ones
dress in costume to ensure your survival.
admittance? 603-xxx-xxx text or call please
Adult sanitarium only





TheMonsterSquad said:


> and here is the text and picture from the facebook invite page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARCADIA ASYLUM
> condemned in '79
> is coming back to life for one night
> 
> gather your loony friends and loved ones
> dress in costume to ensure your survival
> food and liquid medication will be provided
> 
> Questions: 602-XXX-XXXX or 480-XXX-XXXX
> 
> Happy Halloween!
> -Chris and Sarah


----------



## melissa

marigolddesigns said:


> I've been struggling with the correct wording for our 50th birthday retirement asylum invite....I am going to use some of your wording (as long as you are ok with this) for my invite!
> 
> River Road Retirement Asylum
> condemened in '64
> is coming back to life for one night.
> Haunting the caretakers who's youth has perished.
> 
> 
> Saturday, October 25 ~7:30
> River Road @ The Mortuary
> ~entertainment~food~surprises~
> 
> Gather you looney friends and loved ones
> dress in costume to ensure your survival.
> admittance? 603-xxx-xxx text or call please
> Adult sanitarium only


Sounds fun!!
Just a couple of spelling changes suggested:

River Road Retirement Asylum
condemned in '64
is coming back to life for one night.
Haunting the caretakers whose youth has perished.


Saturday, October 25 ~7:30
River Road @ The Mortuary
~entertainment~food~surprises~

Gather you looney friends and loved ones
dress in costume to ensure your survival.
admittance? 603-xxx-xxx text or call please
Adult sanitarium only


----------



## marigolddesigns

Thank you for the spell check!!! Where was my brain yesterday anyways????


----------



## melissa

No prob. It's always good to run wording & spelling by someone; even if you're an expert, looking at your own text too long can make you cross-eyed. 

I would also suggest a comma after "Gather": Gather, you loony friends.... (my spell check prefers loony to not have the "e" but it's kind of insane sometimes, so I'm not sure about that.)


----------



## melissa

*Zombie Apocalypse pre-invites/STDs (2014)*

The pre-invites for our zombie apocalypse party are done!! (x-posted in the party thread (in sig))

Here is the insert: 









One close-up (more in the album linked in sig):








I used 2 kinds of moss and I ended up loving the effect! The 3D-printed coffins are empty (see insert), so it won't matter if the lid comes off during shipping.

Addressed & stamped:









Sealed (sort-of) with "spinal tape":








(In truth, this tape looks way cool but sucks as _tape_. I had to completely tape over it with clear packing tape.)


----------



## ichasiris

I thought about making invitations this year and did a whole bunch of research, but it is just too costly for me at this point, at least for the route I want to go, then stamps and such! I suppose I will stick to Facebook for now and enjoy looking at all of y'all's cool invitations!


----------



## svetlana

My invitations are at last ready for our voodoo themed party:







my guests are getting wax sealed envelope with a voodoo doll wrapped in a 'blood' splattered piece of fabric, invitation is printed on the fabric. There are two voting tickets included for kids and adults costume competition.


----------



## svetlana

great pre-invites, Melissa. What are you planning for actual invitations???  ur pre-invites will be hard to beat!


----------



## melissa

Svetlana: I love your invitations!! The printed fabric, wax seal & voodoo doll... very cool!!

Thanks for the kind words about our pre-invites! The actual invitations for our party are in progress, but the plan is another package:

Paper invite (done, just not printed) on half sheet, rolled up into a corked test tube. Hub provided the "be there or be dinner" line, which cracked me up.
Test tube probably going into a biohazard bag, which will be attached to a folder or envelope with "research materials" in it, containing:
CD with a zombie music mix (in a pocket, if I go with a folder)
Info sheet I'm creating (hardest part, I think, even though I'm combining elements of several I've pinned)
Maybe a print (just color laser) of a fun propaganda-style poster

Once I decide on the folder/envelope, I can request a stencil from hub (they aren't hard to do by hand, supposedly, but I _really_ hate cutting them out, so he can print one) so it can look sort-of official. May be "Top Secret"?

We've never done costumes before, so I didn't think about voting ballots. At the parties I've been to, the hosts just huddled in a corner & decided. This is a small gathering, so I'll probably plan on hub & I deciding who made the best effort.

I would like to find a great box, but don't want to buy another case of 50! So maybe padded envelopes will have to do. I have some time.


----------



## svetlana

Sound great, Melissa! Just an idea, the front of envelope/folder: case n.25102014 (for the date of the party) to make it look oficial and a top secret stamp on top.


----------



## melissa

Love that!! I just may steal it.


----------



## CherryBrandy79

Our Carnevil party. I designed/ordered the text portion off etsy. The wording is what I cam up with.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Here is my invite for this years party. A nod to turning 50 with a few scary and unexpected surprises! Combining two parties in one! Ordered from Etsy RavenHollowDesigns


----------



## svetlana

Beautiful  


marigolddesigns said:


> View attachment 208281
> Here is my invite for this years party. A nod to turning 50 with a few scary and unexpected surprises! Combining two parties in one! Ordered from Etsy RavenHollowDesigns


----------



## bettyboop

Awesome invite CherryBrandy79.... this is my theme for 2015 party. Will you share where to have them done??


----------



## CherryBrandy79

Thanks Bettyboop...I got them from PartyMonkey on Etsy. She was very friendly and listened to everything that I wanted.


----------



## bettyboop

CherryBrandy79 said:


> Thanks Bettyboop...I got them from PartyMonkey on Etsy. She was very friendly and listened to everything that I wanted.


thank you, I will keep this info for next year. I'm doing a Hollywood Tower of Terror Hotel theme with Mummy Awards (like Oscars) for the trophies for Best costumes.


----------



## WitchyWolf

This looks amazing!!


----------



## WitchyWolf

I like what you wrote as well


----------



## WitchyWolf

THis is really good


----------



## Stochey

Just finished mine! Input please! Easy to read and understand? I'm going to send them out as magnets!
I found the template online but I personalized the e's and put in the rest of the text besides the 'Happy Halloween' part.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Love the invites! Look great!!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I love the invitations from Svetlana and Melissa. It's so cool to see invites that aren't just a piece of paper. Each year I have to think really hard about invites because I think the post card types are kind of boring, no matter what the graphics are. It's still just a piece of paper. Kudos on your extreme creativity and thanks for providing inspiration. I think anyone would love to get a boxed invitation and to me, it's one of the most important parts of a party. It sets the mood and gets your guests really excited. If you spent that much effort in the invite, what must the actual party be like??


----------



## melissa

Subline Nightmare: thanks for the kind words!! The feedback from the pre-invite has been _really_ positive. I had to reach out to a couple of people to make sure it arrived (no obligation on them to contact me, but I was worried because I've had packages go astray). Everything arrived and everyone loved them! I got some amazing feedback!

I don't have anything against the card or postcard invitations, but Halloween is one of those times that for some of my guests, I'm competing with so many other parties that I need to a) make an impression, and b) get on their calendar early! My daughter has something going literally every weekend day for the entire month. (Personally, we don't get invited to much, but some people have more active social lives.)

I love the save-the-date/pre-invite because I get to use more than one of my invitation ideas, and I can generate interest and excitement early without having to have 100% of the details nailed down. The times we've waited until just a few weeks before, almost no one was available.


----------



## svetlana

Thank you!!! Sublime Nightmare


----------



## GiggleingGhost

djkeebz said:


> Here is the Invites I did for last year! Ransom note with a few bloody fingers telling them where to be and when to be there, or else other body parts will be sent!


So clever!!! What a great idea . . . how long did it take you to make these? Wow!!


----------



## Surfbeatnik

one from 2011...


----------



## Surfbeatnik

This years "Save the Date" pre-invite!


----------



## Surfbeatnik

ah yes...2012...that party was out-of-this-world!


----------



## Surfbeatnik

Our third annual party...way back in 2002


----------



## Surfbeatnik

...and who could resist a visit to Tiki Island!


----------



## Rob31

Hello everyone, this is my first post!

I love all the invitation ideas and got some to create mine, but still just working on the draft. Still thinking about the name for the event. My birthday is on Halloween so I want it to be a Halloween birthday party. Any ideas for names? I thought of "Fright Night Birthday"

Thanks!

This is what I got so far for a "Save the Date" Facebook invite.


----------



## scheibla

This is my invitation for this year! I am doing a Western/Ghost Town theme! Digi Baby Design on Etsy designed it for me!


----------



## jenericaz

jenericaz said:


> YES! This will be it!
> A Jack-in-the-box with grim reaper/ghost of xmas future inside, holding the party info.
> I'm on a mission now!










FINALLY!! While not as sophisticated or functional as I had in my head, they still turned out ok!


----------



## jenericaz

jenericaz said:


> YES! This will be it!
> A Jack-in-the-box with grim reaper/ghost of xmas future inside, holding the party info.
> I'm on a mission now!


FINALLY! While not as sophisticated or as function as I would have likes, they still turned out ok!!


----------



## alltogetherdead

This year our All Together Dead 2014 theme is A DARKER SIDE OF OZ
Invites were all hand delivered to anyone within an hour drive and mailed priority to those outside of the hour. ($10.80 average postage to mail a brick in case you are wondering).

I purchased 100 bricks from someone ripping out an old patio off of craigslist. I didn't bother to clean them up, not even take off of the moss or dirt and just hit them with a quick coat of Krylon Sunny Yellow spray paint. After they 

I tweaked the Some Where over the Rainbow lyrics, printed the poem with some cool graphics on card stock. The Dorothy business card tags had the party details printed on the back (location, date, time etc). Everything was secured with some simple black tulle, some twisted string to suggest the color of the wicked witch tights and each one was topped with a plastic spider ring. I am really pleased with the way they turned out this year and my guests are screaming with delight.


----------



## JennWakely

wow! I love this!! Every year I try to think of new invite ideas. This is genius!!


----------



## alltogetherdead

TY Jenn.
I think the creation if the invitation is my favorite part. It sets the mood for the entire event.


----------



## bettyboop

Our 2014 Invitation to the Dead Hollywood Mummy Awards at the Hollywood Tower of Terror Hotel.


----------



## JennWakely

Here is 2014


----------



## JennWakely

Here is 2012


----------



## JennWakely

wow all of these invites are terrific! I need to step up my game!!


----------



## chocolatemice

There was a great deal of waffling over whether or not a party would happen this year, and by the time we decided that yes, Virginia, partying _is_ going to happen, it was really too late to design and send invitations through the mail because this information needs to go out like _yesterday_. 

I love designing invites though and part of my soul just wanted to shrivel up and die at the thought of just doing a sad facebook event invite. So, I made this facebook event cover photo and "image invite" to assuage those feelings somewhat.


----------



## Cpt Murphy

Here's what I did this year:






After last year's party we had all these pumpkins laying around, so a friend and I lit them on fire and filmed them. Cut to this year, still haven't done anything with the footage and thought I'd put it to use.


----------



## SullivanScarefest

We are doing a Psycho Circus/Sideshow theme this year. To try and keep people in the loop/excited for the party, I am trying to periodically wet their appetite  I have already done a theme reveal video, as well as sent out a "save the date" email gfx. I am still putting the finishing touches on the invite, but I attached that one as well in its "in progress" form. Thanks to all for the great ideas in this thread! Gives me a lot of possible ideas for next year!!!

Link to theme reveal video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clO3WjdtsdQ


----------



## SullivanScarefest

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## selinamb

I'm still working on this year's save the dates and invites, but here's what I did for our last party (we had a 2 year break for assorted reasons). The last party's theme was general witchiness. Save the Dates were a Ouija Card postcard that I made, and the invites were boxes with little bottles inside them containing their "magic spell" which was just an incense cone. Then the invite was a minature Book of Shadows I made. Labor of LOVE, lemme tell you. Everything was mailed USPS because I think adults don't get enough fun stuff in the mail (that we didn't already order ourselves).


----------



## margaret

How did you make that book ... sooo cool! I would love to steal your idea if that is alright ... but could you share on how you made that invite.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Have I posted this before? Not sure...oh well, if so, here it is again....
















I used this great, cardboard coffin mailers....


----------



## Flynn Manor

Surfbeatnik... Outstanding invitations. Love the Sci Fi one... I'm guessing you used Photo Shop?


----------



## Wstss5

Last year's and the year before


----------



## Glitterati

WOW! Love this


----------



## selinamb

@margaret - I made the book in photoshop! I found a bunch of old book textures and ornaments, then cropped them out individually to create that look. I printed the outside "cover" on cardstock and the inside pages with standard paper. Then I folded over and secured in the middle with a staple. It was a labor of love getting all the artwork, layers, and wording down -- but I was ultimately happy with it! I wanted the cover and the "taped" things inside to look so real that your brain would be confused about it not being a textured surface. I attached my print file to this for your reference. I also attached an inspiration book cover I found that year that I used to base a lot of my own cover's design off of. Happy Haunting!

INVITE COVER - the extra border around the edges was for a cutting bleed








INSPIRATION PIECE


----------



## selinamb

^^^Sorry, I'm not sure why my book cover is attaching so tiny! You can click here to see a larger version of it: https://www.dropbox.com/s/dxt4oma0g0pyme3/invitecover-2.png?dl=0


----------



## Brides94

Wow! I love your invite wording. I'm trying to find that perfect invite to send for our Halloween party this year. Our theme is Voodoo on the Bayou. Thank you for sharing. Not sure if I put it for the right person but it was for the post made by Tannasgach #333.


----------



## margaret

selinamb said:


> @margaret - I made the book in photoshop! I found a bunch of old book textures and ornaments, then cropped them out individually to create that look. I printed the outside "cover" on cardstock and the inside pages with standard paper. Then I folded over and secured in the middle with a staple. It was a labor of love getting all the artwork, layers, and wording down -- but I was ultimately happy with it! I wanted the cover and the "taped" things inside to look so real that your brain would be confused about it not being a textured surface. I attached my print file to this for your reference. I also attached an inspiration book cover I found that year that I used to base a lot of my own cover's design off of. Happy Haunting!
> 
> INVITE COVER - the extra border around the edges was for a cutting bleed
> View attachment 285185
> 
> 
> INSPIRATION PIECE
> View attachment 285184


You are amazing ... I absolutely love this invite you did and I so want to be able to do the same if you are okay with it. Thanks so much for this ... made my day. I have been having a problem getting onto this site as of late so seeing this was a wonderful surprise!. I did this book for a party that contained a mystery menu ... where you choose your meal and you are not sure what you end up with ... if that makes sense ... but it was nothing like your invite ... it looked quite hap hazard ... yours is fantastic ! So professional!


----------



## Brides94

I find this is so neat. Excellent job!


----------



## Brides94

*My Invites for 2014 & 2015*

I thought I'd show a couple of my invites. One was for my Asylum Themed party 2014 and the other was for my Pirate themed party 2015. For the Asylum I sand blasted several wine bottles, aged some label papers and decorated as you can see. The invitation was inserted in the bottle which I also aged. As for the Pirate invites I ordered some mini jewelry chest, decorated them with spiders, gems, skulls and cheese cloth. The invite was inside the lid (I aged the paper again) inside the box I also put painted pebbles that you put in fish tanks (I painted them gold) and mixed some moss in it. Hope you like them. Unfortunately I don't have more detailed photos then those 4.


----------



## Glitterati

Wow, excellent job


----------



## Brides94

Thank you, they were hand delivered and a few were mailed.


----------



## margaret

Here are 2 from the Witches Luncheon out of the 4 I have done so far ... the first one was a Martha Stewart invite ... the box with the finger with the ribbon around it. The second was one that I had totally copied from the Halloween forum ... it was for a Haunted Hotel/ Murder Mystery ... It had a brochure, a letter of confirmation, character sheet for murder mystery and a key for your hotel room. Here is the Enchanted Forest Invite and the Witches Ball Invite.


----------



## Brides94

I love it. That's really nice.


----------



## Glitterati

Finally finished my first batch tonight ! I've done these in segments, these are the first ones that are totally complete!! I got this idea from Pinterest, which I believe I later found the original post on this site (maybe even earlier on this same post?? Can't recall 100%) the paper is velum, so it's slightly transparent which I found after pouring after so many paper ideas as I was trying to find something unique . The invite goes in coffin, coffin w coffin lid go into the box with tombstone and dirt, all wrapped up with a bow !!  I think I really over did it from a budget standpoint, but I'm a firm Believer in statement invitations- I really think it gets people excited and interested !!


----------



## offmymeds

couldn't agree more Glitterati!! 

Those look awesome! 

Yours too Margaret


----------



## pumpkinpie

Loving everything, so professional


----------



## Saki.Girl

this year my skeleton birds were the invitations they have been a big hit with everyone


----------



## Brides94

Well I finally completed my invites and delivered them. This year’s theme I wanted to mix it up a bit with Voodoo and Mardi Gras. I got all my materials at the Dollar Store. Book boxes, feathers, moss, black tissue paper, silver craft paint, foam letters and foam boards...Each book cover has the last name of each couple invited, when they open it they have their photo of last year’s Halloween party if they attended or I just found another photo of the couple and aged the photo if they weren’t able to attend. I made the Voodoo dolls and a postcard size invite was printed and also inserted under the Voodoo doll.
I decorated the book with the lettering and added corners...to make it look a little old. Did the Papier-mâché. My husband spray painted it gloss black then I dry brushed silver, followed by decorating it with pieces of burlap, moss, feather, spiders...


----------



## Glitterati

Saki.Girl said:


> this year my skeleton birds were the invitations they have been a big hit with everyone



These are great!!! Such a cool idea !!


----------



## Glitterati

Brides94 said:


> Well I finally completed my invites and delivered them. This year’s theme I wanted to mix it up a bit with Voodoo and Mardi Gras. I got all my materials at the Dollar Store. Book boxes, feathers, moss, black tissue paper, silver craft paint, foam letters and foam boards...Each book cover has the last name of each couple invited, when they open it they have their photo of last year’s Halloween party if they attended or I just found another photo of the couple and aged the photo if they weren’t able to attend. I made the Voodoo dolls and a postcard size invite was printed and also inserted under the Voodoo doll.
> I decorated the book with the lettering and added corners...to make it look a little old. Did the Papier-mâché. My husband spray painted it gloss black then I dry brushed silver, followed by decorating it with pieces of burlap, moss, feather, spiders...
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=332209&d=1474553066"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl] [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=332217&d=1474553090"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl] [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=332225&d=1474553119"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl] [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=332233&d=1474553144"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl] [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=332241&d=1474553162"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]



These are awesome !!! Very original!


----------



## alltogetherdead

My invitations are on the plain side this year. Simple black canvas bags with the invitation booklet and rock. Our theme is a twist on THE GREAT PUMPKIN.


----------



## Ulcerative

*Just doing a quick invite through work email.*

Quickly threw something together with Photoshop. Have to keep it mild as invites are for principal, assistant principal, teachers and staff, as I work at a middle school.


----------



## MikeinMunich

Can anyone reccomend a free site for creating modern, digital invites that don't look tacky? OR an Etsy Shop that would create a relatively cheap digital print for me? I just need an image that looks modern, scary and pops a bit. Any ideas would be great! I invite exclusively through facebook events if that helps.

Oh, and while we're at it if anyone knows of a good site for creating slide shows with your own music that I can create to share with my guests with pics from parties past that would be great!

-Michael


----------



## ylbissop

You could get those projects done at 99designs.com it's kinda like mechanical Turk for creative projects


----------



## Brides94

I'm not sure with the invite but for the slide show I use Flipagram.


MikeinMunich said:


> Can anyone reccomend a free site for creating modern, digital invites that don't look tacky? OR an Etsy Shop that would create a relatively cheap digital print for me? I just need an image that looks modern, scary and pops a bit. Any ideas would be great! I invite exclusively through facebook events if that helps.
> 
> Oh, and while we're at it if anyone knows of a good site for creating slide shows with your own music that I can create to share with my guests with pics from parties past that would be great!
> 
> -Michael


----------



## MarikaL

I could only find one past invitation, from 2014's Vampire Dinner Party but I've added this year's Evil Garden party. We don't tell our guests what each years theme will be, but our invitations tend to give clues...
Oh and I left in our street name, because I just _had _to share how creepy it is! YAY! 

ETA: What I lacked in this year's invite (graphic-wise) I made up for with the poem I created. I was rather chuffed at that


----------



## MarikaL

spinachetr said:


> Ours from 2012:
> 
> Borrowed the basic idea from a blog entry (The Bloggess http://thebloggess.com/2012/08/probably-the-best-pr-team-ever/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outer crate is a paper box from Michaels, plus the little wooden coffins and skelly garland also from Michaels. The shovels came from a seller on ebay. Added moss and Dept 56 tombstones.


This just blows my mind! Amazing work!

Clearly we need to up our invitations into something other than just printed card stock! 

This thread has given me so many great ideas for 2017


----------



## Vater

Sharing ours!


----------



## selinamb

The Save the Dates for this year's party are printed and trimmed. All that's left now are to antique the envelopes, print addresses, and stick 'em in the mail. I think this year we're going to tone down the specific theming aspect and go with classic halloween stuff -- skellies, creepy stuff, bats, spiders, etc.


----------



## creeperreaper

My husband and I threw our first Halloween party last year, and it was fun and quite successful. 
This year I wanted to kick it up a notch and decided to hand make invites this year. Got the idea from Pinterest but put my own twists on it.


----------



## margaret

Here are three of the invites I have done .


----------



## Brides94

That is very nice. Great job.


----------



## bettyboop

Here is my 'Save the Date' that I emailed to the invitees this year.








And the actual invitation I will mail out now with an adhesive 'Name Tag' so that each person can name there own Character or Relative.


----------



## Rai9901

This is my first party, and so my first invitation. I'm going with a Victorian gothic theme, since that's mostly what I already have on hand to work with. I decided to base the invitations on actual funeral invitations we have from the turn of the century (old family ones that were passed to my daughter when she started doing our family tree). I created the design (four to a page) in word using a distressed font I downloaded, saved it as PDF and had them printed at Staples on ivory resume paper. I brought them home, cut them apart, and glued them to black card stock that was cut slightly larger. Then I filled in the details with a calligraphy pen. I'd seen some online that we're much more ornate and we're entirely printed, but I guess my family was poor, because ours looked like the one I made ?


----------



## Loops

We are having a pre-Halloween party for the friends who will come to give us a hand on Halloween and while perusing internet for ideas I saw a ouija-inspired invitation that I liked a lot. So, I based my cards off of that and then added a small box with a little bit of magic


----------



## Cpt Murphy

This is one of the images I put together for the party:









I took a picture of the Frankenstein's Monster window cling, did some crazy tweaking with the orange lights around him, upped the saturation on both and voila.


----------



## tinafromidaho

Love the background and font for the 2nd invite. 

How do you find a background like that?


----------



## tinafromidaho

MarikaL said:


> I could only find one past invitation, from 2014's Vampire Dinner Party but I've added this year's Evil Garden party. We don't tell our guests what each years theme will be, but our invitations tend to give clues...
> Oh and I left in our street name, because I just _had _to share how creepy it is! YAY!
> 
> ETA: What I lacked in this year's invite (graphic-wise) I made up for with the poem I created. I was rather chuffed at that
> View attachment 341497
> 
> 
> View attachment 341505


I love love love this background with the crows and everything. And the font was great.


----------



## offmymeds

These are my invites for my Terror Under the Big Top party


----------



## subcult9

I only have a file for this year's...the last few years I have on a hard drive somewhere. But this one was fun to design!


----------



## selinamb

Our invites this year:
























This was the save the date:


----------



## Timmyny

Our Halloween party is mostly a movie and dinner party.... Watching both Saw 1 and Saw 2 movies... then going out the the show to watch the newest movie... so my invites were Saw Themed... I also made Movie Passes.... then I sent the invites in a evidence bag, along with some bloody fingers


----------



## alltogetherdead

Our Invitations this year. The D'Oscars (Dead Oscars) and the Black Carpet Gala afterparty held at Hotel Morrison. 

Simple high gloss heavy cardstock and I hand made red textured envelopes these were10×10 . Key doubles as a bottle opener (I think that I creatively borrowed that idea from @bettyboop. 

Hard too believe I am entertaining 130 bodies in 9 days and my barn still is a disaster. I only have the 4 massive chandeliers up.


----------



## tinafromidaho

I still go back and look at this thread every year


----------



## Mz Skull

My invites for this year. No actual theme this year


----------



## Ghostess

Hey all, it's been a while since I've posted. Was updating my website, and figured I'd share my past few party invites.
2005







2007







2008







2009







2010







201







2013 (basically the same as the other previous 2, but with a hard cover)







2014













2017







2018


----------



## Ghostess

Sorry... 2018 here.








I was going to do voodoo dolls for this year's party, but I had to cancel it due to the current state of everything.


----------



## a_granger

Idea for the invite this year...


----------



## LadyIce

a_granger said:


> Idea for the invite this year...
> View attachment 748179


That's stunning!


----------



## a_granger

Thank you! Still playing with the design though.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Never posted in here this was my mad hatter party in 2019. everyone got a sliver plater with all these goodies on them . they absolutely loved it


----------



## a_granger

That was an awesome invite!


----------



## Saki.Girl

a_granger said:


> That was an awesome invite!


Thank you was so much fun to make and give.


----------



## LadyIce

Saki.Girl said:


> Never posted in here this was my mad hatter party in 2019. everyone got a sliver plater with all these goodies on them . they absolutely loved it
> View attachment 748343
> 
> 
> View attachment 748344
> 
> 
> View attachment 748345
> 
> 
> View attachment 748346


This is amazing! Just the invitation alone is a fantastic souvenir!


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadyIce said:


> This is amazing! Just the invitation alone is a fantastic souvenir!


Thank you. Ya my guest loved them


----------



## mreneew

jenericaz said:


> FINALLY! While not as sophisticated or as function as I would have likes, they still turned out ok!!
> View attachment 222064





jenericaz said:


> View attachment 222062
> 
> FINALLY!! While not as sophisticated or functional as I had in my head, they still turned out ok!


OMG! I know it's MANY years later, but could you give me a general idea of how you did these??? It's exactly what I want


----------

